# Le ocupan la vivienda y deciden desocuparlo.. es cuestión de segundos



## Azrael_II (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (30 Ago 2022)

Así debería ser.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ago 2022)

Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...


----------



## fluffy (30 Ago 2022)

Anda que iban a ocupar un pisito modesto...

Por otro lado, qué vergüenza de país. Menos mal que la gente empieza a tomarse la justicia por su mano.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Ago 2022)

Se les va a caer el pelo, pero olé por sus cojones.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

¿Otro hilo con lo mismo?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...



Pronto en la Sexta, la Cuatro y poco más tarde en los juzgados, y más con menores. Si ya cortar la electricidad se considera coacciones imagínate forzar la puerta y amenazarles con un bate.

Me temo que el desocupador tiene mucho más que perder que el desocupado.


----------



## secuestrado (30 Ago 2022)

Desgraciadamente a esos los van a empurar bien. Muy triste que en españa haya que llegar a esto.


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Ago 2022)

Pero que pongan el final de la historia.. quiero ver a la gitanada desfilando de uno en uno fuera de casa..


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Héroes


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Héroes



Más bien mártires...


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Ago 2022)

Mártires


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Más bien mártires...



Que se atrincheren en casa, cierren las puertas, no abran a nadie y que esperen al circo mediático, cámaras grabando siempre. Alomejor se vienen cositas.


----------



## Mission (30 Ago 2022)

Buscan pisitos modestos


----------



## unoquepasa (30 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Gran lección para el chaval: la propiedad privada se respeta.

Espero que no la olvide nunca.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (30 Ago 2022)

Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya. 
No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.


Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ago 2022)

La Colau no estará muy contenta.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Anda que iban a ocupar un pisito modesto...
> 
> Por otro lado, qué vergüenza de país. Menos mal que la gente empieza a tomarse la justicia por su mano.



A ver lo que tarda en llegar la policia para defender a los ocupas y meterlos de nuevo en la casa.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (30 Ago 2022)

Lo que deben de hacer ya, es presentarse en el juzgado con el abogado, así se ahorran en calabozo de la policía.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (30 Ago 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda en llegar la policia para defender a los ocupas y meterlos de nuevo en la casa.



No funciona así. La propiedad vuelve a su legítimo propietario.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Ago 2022)

Y siempre los mismos, siempre, negros, moros, gitanos, panchitos, no falla.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Ago 2022)

Que venga a decir el juez progre ese y toda la escoria de hijos de puta que le defienden a decir que un allanamiento de una vivienda particular la policía y/ o el juzgado desaloja enseguida.
Me cago en todos sus muertos.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Ago 2022)

Lo hacen publico con un video y los seres de luz gratuita, ganan en los tribunales, les tendran que devolver el chaletazo a los hernianos !!!.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (30 Ago 2022)

Si no hay justicia se la tiene que buscar uno mismo.
Bien hecho.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.
> No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.
> 
> 
> Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.



Pues eso es una opción. Si a un negro que acuchilla a otro en Warcelona lo dejan libre, por coacciones para recuperar tu casa, y con un abogado que diga que estabas enajenado, como mucho te caerán 6 meses de los que no cumplirás nada si no tienes antecedentes.
Pero el negro y su camada a la p.ta calle.


----------



## LangostaPaco (30 Ago 2022)

Eso parece Murcia jojojo,. Que disfruten lo multiculturalizado


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pronto en la Sexta, la Cuatro y poco más tarde en los juzgados, y más con menores. Si ya cortar la electricidad se considera coacciones imagínate forzar la puerta y amenazarles con un bate.
> 
> Me temo que el desocupador tiene mucho más que perder que el desocupado.



Joder, no les han descerrajado un tiro con una lupara en el pecho.

Por desgracia y en la actualidad tiene mucha razón en la última frase.


----------



## Ces25 (30 Ago 2022)

Si esto al final es un "sálvese quien pueda " ......


¿para que pagamos miles de sueldazos en poldritikos, Julghados, Kavalleros.....?

Todo prescindible?

Que locura de país


----------



## DEREC (30 Ago 2022)

Me parece de puta madre, pero podrian haber sido un poco más listos. Esperar a que se fueran y entonces entrar y luego impedirles la entrada e invitarles "amablemente" a no volver, estilo desokupa. Así, entrando por la fuerza y con bates en la mano se los van a follar vivos.


----------



## HOOOR (30 Ago 2022)

Me jode que los niños tengan que vivir esa situacion violenta, pero a la larga les ira bien para ver que sus papis estan equivocados, y que hay que hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## Archibald (30 Ago 2022)

Pena no le abrieron la cabeza a la puta larva negroide y al "padre" también.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (30 Ago 2022)

Simple y efectivo


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

Dedo


Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Dedo , Sabio, Luna, tonto, mirar.

Me ha encantado su comentario.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Ago 2022)

Se acabo la piscina


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...



Y que ¿Te van a violar?
No se puede ser tan sumamente cagón.

Lo primero es hacer inventario y poner la denuncia por robos y destrozos.

Si te demandan es lo comido por lo servido.

Una pena por dar dos galletas es de doscientos o trescientos euros.

Baratísimo.

La laxitud de las justicia es en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.
> No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.
> 
> 
> Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.



Si es así de puta madre.

Y los okupas con el susto en el cuerpo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.
> No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.
> 
> 
> Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.



Y como decía en mi post anterior, demanda de reclamacion de cantidades superior y a recuperar lo puesto.


----------



## felino66 (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Archibald (30 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y que ¿Te van a violar?
> No se puede ser tan sumamente cagón.
> 
> Lo primero es hacer inventario y poner la denuncia por robos y destrozos.
> ...



Así es, merece la pena abrirle la cabeza al gitano. La justicia es una mierda para todas y todes, por eso uno debe tomar las medidas oportunas para defender su propiedad.

El vídeo hubiera nutrido si hubieran apaleado a la puta escoria ocupa. Sin piedad.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

felino66 dijo:


>



Hale, al carajo.

O a la venta del nabo.


----------



## belenus (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

felino66 dijo:


>



Y los hijos de puta tienen mejor coche que muchos foreros.

Que les den por culo.

Hijos de puta parásitos.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173808



Inigualable, ésos eran Guardias Civiles.


----------



## snoopi (30 Ago 2022)

Es el miedo, lo normal es q el ocupa se salga por la suya si le dejan en paz y que siga el tema judicial.

Pero si los echas y tienen q ser ellos los que vayan al abogado, el 90% ocupa otro sitio y ya


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Ago 2022)

A ver si documentan todo el proceso:

-Falta cuando la gitanada moronegrada se pega contigo, que tienes 2 opciones: huir y que siga la ocupación o darte de hostias con ellos, con resultado imprevisible y todas las de perder, si les zurras y ganas te van a denunciar por lesiones y te va a tocar pagarles, si pierdes y te zurran además de seguir la situación de okupación les denuncias tú y como son insolventes habrás sido lesionado por nada.

-Falta también cuando los okupas te denuncian por coacciones, allanamiento de morada o algo similar.

-Si ocurre lo anterior falta también la paliza al juez que dice "se dan los elementos típicos, condeno al legítimo propietario del inmueble a la pena de multa e indemnización de...."


----------



## Panzerfaust (30 Ago 2022)

Pobres parásitos con lo agustico que estaban ahi con su piscina y todos los gastos pagados


----------



## DEREC (30 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y que ¿Te van a violar?
> No se puede ser tan sumamente cagón.
> 
> Lo primero es hacer inventario y poner la denuncia por robos y destrozos.
> ...



El problema es que los okupas aunque no quieran demandar van a tener a varias ONGs dispuestas a hacerlo todo por ellos, con todos los recursos que haga falta disponibles.

Y les van a tratar de meter allanamiento, amenazas, coacciones, grabar y difundir imagenes sin autorizacion y si te descuidas abuso de menores.

Son peores los que los defienden que la propia chusma.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

No esta mal el carro


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (30 Ago 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Pero que pongan el final de la historia.. quiero ver a la gitanada desfilando de uno en uno fuera de casa..



Lo tengo completo


----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Así es, merece la pena abrirle la cabeza al gitano. La justicia es una mierda para todas y todes, por eso uno debe tomar las medidas oportunas para defender su propiedad.
> 
> El vídeo hubiera nutrido si hubieran apaleado a la puta escoria ocupa. Sin piedad.



Asi estan las calles:



Sir Connor dijo:


> Una duda creeis que si apuñalo a alguien ire a la carcel ? lo digo porque el fin de semana un negrito apuñalo a otro especimen y fue detenido y ya esta libre.... entonces puedes hacer lo que te de la gana no ?






*





Crisis: - "Justicia": EN LIBERTAD LOS ASESINOS (presuntos MENAS) que APUÑALARON hasta la muerte a Isaac en pleno Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Caso-Isaac-Lopez-manifestacion-este-jueves-por-la-libertad-de-tres-presuntos-culpables-2-2478972123--20220817090105.html Caso Isaac López: manifestación este jueves por la libertad de tres presuntos culpables. La puesta en libertad de los...




www.burbuja.info




*

Así están las calles.












Mad Max: - Escalofriante imagen: MACHETES incautados. Enésima reyerta de presuntos MENAS a MACHETAZOS en pleno Madrid, con 24 detenidos.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Bandas-latinas-en-Madrid-detenidos-en-Carabanchel-24-jovenes-12-de-ellos-menores-de-edad-tras-una-reyerta-2-2480471933--20220822114702.html Bandas latinas en Madrid: detenidos en Carabanchel 24 jóvenes, 12 de ellos menores de edad, tras una reyerta La...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Herido a ESPADAZOS en pleno centro de Madrid, tras los 5 asesinatos en un mes y 6 herido graves en una semana


La mayoría de medios lo ocultan: https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/agreden-hombre-espada-casera-parque-lavapies-20220722193128-nt.html Agreden a un hombre con una espada casera en un parque de Lavapiés El singular ataque se produjo en el transcurso de una pelea entre cuatro personas, dos...




www.burbuja.info








*Madrid hasta el QUINTUPLE de ASESINATOS que Barcelona, hasta el CUADRUPLE de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por persona:



Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid:






Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info





Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

,


----------



## Poseidón (30 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Me jode que los niños tengan que vivir esa situacion violenta, pero a la larga les ira bien para ver que sus papis estan equivocados, y que hay que hacer las cosas bien.



Si la familia fuese española y blanca ese crio estaria encerrado en un orfanato a cal y canto.


----------



## McLovin (30 Ago 2022)

Pero por qué lo graban y lo suben a Twitter? los van a denunciar y se les va a caer el puto pelo. Esas cosas se hacen sin testigos ni cámaras hombre, y cuando el okupa hijodeputa miserable nauseabundo te denuncie, dices que llevas en esa casa sin irte ni un fin de semana los últimos 2 años y que allí no había ningún okupa y por lo tanto no has podido expulsar a ningún okupa.


----------



## Archibald (30 Ago 2022)

Dado el nivel de ocupación podría ser Warralona pero viendo que los propietarios le echan cojones, se descarta.

En Warralona hubieran ofrecido a la puta de su mujer a hacer una mamada a los ocupas. Son así de progres.


----------



## Archibald (30 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Me jode que los niños tengan que vivir esa situacion violenta, pero a la larga les ira bien para ver que sus papis estan equivocados, y que hay que hacer las cosas bien.



Ese "niño" es escoria como la familia que lo cagó. Será un delincuente llegado a cierta edad, lo mejor que pueden hacer con ese trozo de moerda es liquidarlo. A los padres también.

Sin piedad contra la escoria.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Los okupantes han tomado muchos rayos UVA , ¿verdad?


----------



## Cobat (30 Ago 2022)

Jojo esa casa ya está maldita. Menuda le va a caer al de los 380k


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Gran lección para el chaval: la propiedad privada se respeta.
> 
> Espero que no la olvide nunca.



Me conozco y yo no podría hacerlo sin matar. Ver a la gente habiendo invadido mi intimidad y haber roto o vendido mis cosas es algo irrecuperable, entraría a machetazos así que por eso espero que no ocurra nunca. Lo digo enserio, no quiero hacer eso pero sé positivamente que lo haría. Mi casa, mi castillo, nadie lo invade.

La segunda parte no está publicada y es el calvario judicial que sufriría el dueño ante una denuncia por amenazas que sí o sí ganarían los ocupas y sin necesidad de tener abogado. Pienso que jamás hay que darles esa oportunidad, tan sólo nos resta la "violencia definitiva" mientras no cambien nuestras leyes.

Alguno preguntará ¿y qué harías con los niños, que además son inocentes de lo que hayan hecho sus padres?
Primero: con suerte no los hay.
Segundo: ¿son mayores, pueden hablar y testificar? Pues no preguntes más porque es muy triste, simplemente no hay que dejar cabos sueltos.


----------



## HOOOR (30 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Ese "niño" es escoria como la familia que lo cagó. Será un delincuente llegado a cierta edad, lo mejor que pueden hacer con ese trozo de moerda es liquidarlo. A los padres también.
> 
> Sin piedad contra la escoria.




Tu si eres escoria.


----------



## element (30 Ago 2022)

Frente a la inutilidad policial autodefensa civil.


----------



## Archibald (30 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Tu si eres escoria.



El que entra en propiedad ajena sin permiso del legítimo propietario debería poder ser abatido sin dar más explicaciones. Rojo hijo de la gran puta. Le meto cuatro tiros a la larva y otros cuatro a ti.


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.



Falso, lo ocupas volverán a entrar hasta una decisión judicial y eso supone de dos a tres años aparte de todas las facturas a cargo del propietario mientras tanto, agua incluso para la piscina, electricidad, tv por cable, fibra óptica para internet, tasa de recogida de basura y saneamieno de aguas, impuesto municipal anual de la vivienda, etc. ¿Cómo? Eso lo elimino yo de un tajo.


----------



## casaire (30 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



A mí lo que me da pena son los niños. Me cago en la puta como pueden procrear semejantes animales ¡¡¡¡.. Que pena de crios y que infancia tan dura les viene , aunque claro , si ven a sus padres delinquiendo pues los niños cuando sean mayores van a ser CARNE DE PRISIÓN.


----------



## HOOOR (30 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> El que entra en propiedad ajena sin permiso del legítimo propietario debería poder ser abatido sin dar más explicaciones. Rojo hijo de la gran puta. Le meto cuatro tiros a la larva y otros cuatro a ti.



Otro machote tras el teclado.


----------



## Cruzado (30 Ago 2022)

Los que dices de "exterminar" a esa gente haria pasar verguerza a nuestros padres fundadores, los REYES CATOLICOS , QEPD

Edicto de expulsion a los nuevos españoles + gitanada, y asunto resuelto, no hace falta ser tan salvaje como ellos.


----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Dado el nivel de ocupación podría ser Warralona pero viendo que los propietarios le echan cojones, se descarta.
> 
> En Warralona hubieran ofrecido a la puta de su mujer a hacer una mamada a los ocupas. Son así de progres.








Crisis: - "Justicia": EN LIBERTAD LOS ASESINOS (presuntos MENAS) que APUÑALARON hasta la muerte a Isaac en pleno Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Caso-Isaac-Lopez-manifestacion-este-jueves-por-la-libertad-de-tres-presuntos-culpables-2-2478972123--20220817090105.html Caso Isaac López: manifestación este jueves por la libertad de tres presuntos culpables. La puesta en libertad de los...




www.burbuja.info






Archibald dijo:


> Dado el nivel de ocupación podría ser Warralona pero viendo que los propietarios le echan cojones, se descarta.
> 
> En Warralona hubieran ofrecido a la puta de su mujer a hacer una mamada a los ocupas. Son así de progres.





Archibald dijo:


> Así es, merece la pena abrirle la cabeza al gitano. La justicia es una mierda para todas y todes, por eso uno debe tomar las medidas oportunas para defender su propiedad.
> 
> El vídeo hubiera nutrido si hubieran apaleado a la puta escoria ocupa. Sin piedad.



Asi estan las calles en Madrid:



Sir Connor dijo:


> Una duda creeis que si apuñalo a alguien ire a la carcel ? lo digo porque el fin de semana un negrito apuñalo a otro especimen y fue detenido y ya esta libre.... entonces puedes hacer lo que te de la gana no ?






*





Crisis: - "Justicia": EN LIBERTAD LOS ASESINOS (presuntos MENAS) que APUÑALARON hasta la muerte a Isaac en pleno Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Caso-Isaac-Lopez-manifestacion-este-jueves-por-la-libertad-de-tres-presuntos-culpables-2-2478972123--20220817090105.html Caso Isaac López: manifestación este jueves por la libertad de tres presuntos culpables. La puesta en libertad de los...




www.burbuja.info




*

Así están las calles.












Mad Max: - Escalofriante imagen: MACHETES incautados. Enésima reyerta de presuntos MENAS a MACHETAZOS en pleno Madrid, con 24 detenidos.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Bandas-latinas-en-Madrid-detenidos-en-Carabanchel-24-jovenes-12-de-ellos-menores-de-edad-tras-una-reyerta-2-2480471933--20220822114702.html Bandas latinas en Madrid: detenidos en Carabanchel 24 jóvenes, 12 de ellos menores de edad, tras una reyerta La...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Herido a ESPADAZOS en pleno centro de Madrid, tras los 5 asesinatos en un mes y 6 herido graves en una semana


La mayoría de medios lo ocultan: https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/agreden-hombre-espada-casera-parque-lavapies-20220722193128-nt.html Agreden a un hombre con una espada casera en un parque de Lavapiés El singular ataque se produjo en el transcurso de una pelea entre cuatro personas, dos...




www.burbuja.info








*Madrid hasta el QUINTUPLE de ASESINATOS que Barcelona, hasta el CUADRUPLE de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por persona:



Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid:






Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info





Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

,


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Es el miedo, lo normal es q el ocupa se salga por la suya si le dejan en paz y que siga el tema judicial.
> 
> Pero si los echas y *tienen q ser ellos los que vayan al abogado*, el 90% ocupa otro sitio y ya



No sabes de lo que hablas, lo del caro abogado y encima procurador es para juicios civiles. Para los penales como es este caso no tienes ni que hablar con uno, vas a la comisaría, te recogen la denuncia y a correr, que ya llamarán a todos para el juicio en su día.


----------



## element (30 Ago 2022)

El Estado NO es tu amigo.


----------



## napobalo (30 Ago 2022)

Me estoy planteando hacer amigos donando comida en mi club de neonazis local si me pasa esto voy casi con un ejercito encapuchao, lo bueno es que de aspecto en el club soy uno mas, blanco rapao y grandon


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> No funciona así. La propiedad vuelve a su legítimo propietario.



No ante una evicción ilegal sin decisión de juez, los ocupas inmediatamente adentro y los propietarios denunciados.


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Otro machote tras el teclado.



Armchair quarterback que dicen los gringos, lo malo es que sí lo seríamos en la realidad y no nos gustaría llegar a ese extremo.


----------



## Kenshiro (30 Ago 2022)

Los problemas de gente con ese casoplón no son mis problemas. Os tiene bailando la langostada.


----------



## Maestro Panda (30 Ago 2022)

Ley rumana manda.


----------



## Anka Motz (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Me temo que el desocupador tiene mucho más que perder que el desocupado.



Más me da, que esos tres garrulos, son unos "asalariados" del propietario del CHALETAZO....


Edito:
Visto el segundo vídeo, parece ser que uno de ellos si es propietario...


----------



## Meñakoz (30 Ago 2022)

Los okupas no se van a molestar ni en denunciar.
A mi me okuparon la parcela de garaje, saqué de allí su moto y cambié el bombillo de la cerradura.
Ni demandas reclamatorias, ni abogados, ni procuradores, ni jueces, ni notificaciones, ni plazos, ni dinero...


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Los okupas no se van a molestar ni en denunciar.
> A mi me okuparon la parcela de garaje, saqué de allí su moto y cambié el bombillo de la cerradura.
> Ni demandas reclamatorias, ni abogados, ni procuradores, ni jueces, ni notificaciones, ni plazos, ni dinero...



Aquí el lumbreras comparando una plaza de garaje con una vivienda en la que han entrado hasta niños crías de delincuente.

Así nos va con esos consejos tan útiles y bien argumentados.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Más me da, que esos tres garrulos, son unos "asalariados" del propietario del CHALETAZO....
> 
> 
> Edito:
> Visto el segundo vídeo, parece ser que uno de ellos si es propietario...



Te iba a decir eso, parece que uno es el dueño y pagó (bueno, debe) 380.000 napos me ha parecido entender...


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Ago 2022)

Y así debería ser


----------



## giorgio_furlan (30 Ago 2022)

Les tenemos que mandar a estos héroes a la Perrera de la Moncloa a sacar a los perros


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ago 2022)

Si ya la mitad de la gente está "uy, lo que les espera" " ay, no saben lo que hacen...."

Venga tomar por culo ya hombre, tanto los hdp que lo permiten como la escoria que ocupa. Debería dar vergüenza estar siempre diciendo otra cosa que no sea cagarse en la puta madre que los parió a todos. Anda que así vamos bien, con la borregada que tenemos.


----------



## LangostaPaco (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Te iba a decir eso, parece que uno es el dueño y pagó (bueno, debe) 380.000 napos me ha parecido entender...



Jojojo vaya himbersor


----------



## El Tuerto (30 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si ya la mitad de la gente está "uy, lo que les espera" " ay, no saben lo que hacen...."
> 
> Venga tomar por culo ya hombre, tanto los hdp que lo permiten como la escoria que ocupa. Debería dar vergüenza estar siempre diciendo otra cosa que no sea cagarse en la puta madre que los parió a todos. Anda que así vamos bien, con la borregada que tenemos.



Todos los vecinos deberían prestar auxilio al propietario y ayudar con el desalojo. Y deberían colgarse videos a diario de gente honrada echando de sus propiedades a esos jetas .

A los presos sólo les hacen caso cuando se amotinan todos a la vez, y España se ha convertido en una gran cárcel para la gente honrada.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Ago 2022)

Estarían avisados ya, pero la paciencia tiene un límite.


----------



## lappin7 (30 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Hay que ir contra los dos, uno por corrupto, y otro por inmoral


----------



## FernandoGTR (30 Ago 2022)

Es que grabando encima... se entra de noche con cuchillo en mano y guantes para no dejar huellas y vas degollando a todos tapando la boca y luego te deshaces de los cadáveres tirándolos a la basura en bolsas de tal menester. No hay huellas ni nada y luego cuando vayan a ver dónde estaban viviendo, tu en tu casa diciendo que de ahí no te has ido en un año salvo para el super del barrio que está a 5 minutos y a tirar.


----------



## NIKK (30 Ago 2022)

Os ocupan por mariconas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Ago 2022)

Debería de ser lo normal. Es más, el propietario legítimo no tendría que estar ahí. 

Desocupar a la escoria deberia ser trabajo de las fuerzas del orden. Es una puta vergüenza como se protege al delincuente en este país.

¿Y si todos los que pagamos Ibi, luz, impuestos...hiciésemos lo mismo?

Dejo el remo y me voy a gastos pagados a Monte "Camelo". Total el Estado me ampara y no me va a pasar nada.


----------



## FernandoGTR (30 Ago 2022)

Que le ocupen el chaletazo a la cajera Montero, ya verás lo que tardan en echarlos.


----------



## Filoxeno (30 Ago 2022)

Dos terceras partes de los comentarios del tuit original o se posicionan con los okupas o están a cinco minutos de hacerlo por la pena que dan los niños. Poco nos pasa.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Filoxeno dijo:


> Dos terceras partes de los comentarios del tuit original o se posicionan con los okupas o están a cinco minutos de hacerlo por la pena que dan los niños. Poco nos pasa.



esos niños no deberían ni haber nacido


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Ago 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, pero podrian haber sido un poco más listos. Esperar a que se fueran y entonces entrar y luego impedirles la entrada e invitarles "amablemente" a no volver, estilo desokupa. Así, entrando por la fuerza y con bates en la mano se los van a follar vivos.



Si los okupas son una pareja con un bebe, puede que dejen la casa alguna vez sola, pero si es una familia numerosa...


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Cuando la ley no funciona...pasan estas cosas.
Espero que abran un canal para ayudarles económicamente con la defensa por qué lo van a necesitar.

Este país es el mundo al revés, pero los van a crujir bien.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Ago 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> -Falta cuando la gitanada moronegrada se pega contigo, que tienes 2 opciones: huir y que siga la ocupación o darte de hostias con ellos, con resultado imprevisible



Resultado imprevisible de uno contra cien ???, recuerdas el boxeador aquel que ponia firmes a los seres de luz gratuita en su barrio ???, llego un primo con permiso carcelario y le vacio el cargador de una pistola.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

Si hay menores ojo, que ni desokupa se encarga creo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Resultado imprevisible de uno contra cien ???, recuerdas el boxeador aquel que ponia firmes a los seres de luz gratuita en su barrio ???, llego un primo con permiso carcelario y le vacio el cargador de una pistola.



Eso es. Llegan a tener una escopeta y ser varios y por los huevos les echas...


----------



## Cipoton (30 Ago 2022)

quien se lo iba a esperar, casoplon okupada por gitana gorda y moronegros


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Ago 2022)

en cuanto VOX apruebe el derecho a las armas se va a acabar eso de vivir de gratis a costa del trabajo de los demás.
Padres con hijos ocupando son la escoria y hay que limpiarla.

Hay que quitarles la patria potestad para empezar.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> en cuanto VOX apruebe el derecho a las armas se va a acabar eso de vivir de gratis a costa del trabajo de los demás.
> Padres con hijos ocupando son la escoria y hay que limpiarla.



Juas. VOX hace mucho que ya dio la cara. Panchos puertas abiertas... Para el palillero y su negocio claro. Como para que te permitan armas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Todos los vecinos deberían prestar auxilio al propietario y ayudar con el desalojo. Y deberían colgarse videos a diario de gente honrada echando de sus propiedades a esos jetas .
> 
> A los presos sólo les hacen caso cuando se amotinan todos a la vez, y España se ha convertido en una gran cárcel para la gente honrada.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 Ago 2022)

Antes de leerme el jilo. Que alguien descargue el vidrio antes que lo quiten.


----------



## EGO (30 Ago 2022)

Anda que ocupan una chabola humilde como hacen los yonkarras.

Un chaletazo por la patilla con su jardincito y luego a montar fiestas molestando a os vecinos.

Lo mejor seria desalojarlos segun el manual de combate urbano de la wehrmatch en Stalingrado.

"Dos granadas,lanzallamas y unas rafagas de mp40 antes de entrar en la habitacion".


----------



## pyn (30 Ago 2022)

Yo hay algo que no entiendo, hacen no se qué pollas en una puerta para terminar abriendo la puerta del garaje, ¿qué me he perdido?


----------



## lucasgrijander (30 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Bueno, sin disculpar a los hijos de la gran puta que aprobaron y todavía mantienen estas leyes, no creo que haya que perdonar a la escoria que se aprovecha de ellas.

Las leyes son iguales para todos y ni yo ni usted vamos usurpando viviendas ajenas. Eso sólo lo hace la escoria. Por supuesto que también hay que ir contra esas cucarachas.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Lo que deben de hacer ya, es presentarse en el juzgado con el abogado, así se ahorran en calabozo de la policía.



Primero alguien tiene que denunciarlos y luego identificarlos.
No tengo muy claro que ocurra.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Resultado imprevisible de uno contra cien ???, recuerdas el boxeador aquel que ponia firmes a los seres de luz gratuita en su barrio ???, llego un primo con permiso carcelario y le vacio el cargador de una pistola.



Es más bien irónico, contra gente que se mete en una casa a okuparla no es de esperar que digan "bueno pos recogemos y nos vamos" mínimo unas hostias y unas navajas vas a tener, a partir de ahí puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Ago 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda en llegar la policia para defender a los ocupas y meterlos de nuevo en la casa.



Los miembros de las FCSE no deben ni pueden hacerlo.


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Ago 2022)

Se deben de haber grabado para que quede constancia de lo que ha pasado y de que la casa es suya. Imagino que saben bien a lo que han de atenerse ahora, pero oye...mejor eso a que pierdas tu casa. Puta mierda de leyes, qué vergüenza que sigan permitiendo esto. Habría que ir a por todas para obligar al cambio ya.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Ago 2022)

De todos modos, el mejor método es esperar a que estén fuera, entrar entonces, cambiar la cerradura y quedarse al menos uno dentro para impedirles la entrada. Entonces llamar a la policía y denunciar que alguien se te está intentando meter en la casa.


----------



## djvan (30 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> De todos modos, el mejor método es esperar a que estén fuera, entrar entonces, cambiar la cerradura y quedarse al menos uno dentro para impedirles la entrada. Entonces llamar a la policía y denunciar que alguien se te está intentando meter en la casa.



No.

el mejor método es el del vídeo y que sea una práctica extendida , hay que defender la propiedad privada con la vida.

y si los jueces y las FFCCSE tienen la indignidad de procesarlos que se tire todo el barrio y todo el pueblo a la calle a liarla bien fuerte 24x7 hasta que los suelten


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Ago 2022)

Debían haber dado algún palazo en la.cabeza, habría sido más instructivo para el resto


----------



## adal86 (30 Ago 2022)

A ver si más personas empiezan a tomare la justicia por su mano y a desokupar.


----------



## Rilakkuma (30 Ago 2022)

Me faltan piernas rotas, todo muy light.


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pronto en la Sexta, la Cuatro y poco más tarde en los juzgados, y más con menores. Si ya cortar la electricidad se considera coacciones imagínate forzar la puerta y amenazarles con un bate.
> 
> Me temo que el desocupador tiene mucho más que perder que el desocupado.



Pues habrá que hacer lo mismo con el juez...

Y con la policía, los gitanos lo hacen

Yo no lo hibiera grabado y mi delito hibiera sido muchísimo mayor y más limpio y secreto


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Ago 2022)

Cuando el estado, en quien los individuos han delegado funciones como la seguridad, no cumple con su deber, el individuo está moralmente legitimado para la legitima defensa... Y me duda los cojones lo que puedan decir abogaduchos y jueces de mierda.


----------



## Buey con odio (30 Ago 2022)

Qué a gustito estaban en la piscinita y tomando el fresco. 

Nutritivo vídeo, aunque habiendo niños de por medio... Mucho me temo que no va a terminar bien.


----------



## Destro (30 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Anda que iban a ocupar un pisito modesto...



El delito es el mismo, así que en caso de hacerlo sería estúpido ocupar un piso Paco de 40 m² sin ascensor ni piscina, que además "no es una vivienda digna para estos seres de luz" 

Y hay otra cosa más importante: si ocupas el piso de un currito que no tiene nada más, éste sí que puede ser peligroso si se le cruzan los cables, al haberle robado el esfuerzo de buena parte de su pobre vida, por contra los chalets "buenos" no suelen ser de muertos de hambre, sino de gente que vive bien, tiene dinero, medios, otras propiedades y no lo van a hacer las mismas locuras, a lo máximo pagarán a alguien para que "desaloje educadamente", como en este caso (en mi opinión en un país justo el trato debería de ser muy diferente). También hay viviendas de bancos/constructoras/etc.

Las viviendas de los políticos que permiten estas leyes y estado de cosas, no las ocupan ni en sueño. Pero somos "todos iguales"


----------



## Concursante (30 Ago 2022)

Todo bien menos en grabarse, ahí la han jodido.

Si, este sistema es tan demoníaco que no puedes dejar pruebas cuando echas a un ladrón u okupa de tu propiedad


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Ago 2022)

He visto a un menor expulsado de mala manera, desfilando, sin apenas estar vestido, y en situación que cualquier fiscal o mediador pericial en su informe calificaría de extrema vulnerabilidad y de un
atentado gravísimo contra la integridad y seguridad de ese menor de edad.


Si los okupas estos denuncian y aportan estas imágenes, a los cuñaos estos que se toman la justícia por su mano, se les cae el pelo.

Habrán recuperado el chalé, pero por otro lado se habrán buscado la ruina.

Y todo por gravarlo y difundirlo, es que son subnormales profundos. Es a decir cuñaos barrigones.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.
> No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.
> 
> 
> Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.




Como los okupas pillen a un abogado hijo de puta y denuncien que el MENOR DE EDAD sufre traumas psicológicos y que fue maltratado y golpeado... ya veremos, lo "barato" que sale.


----------



## malibux (30 Ago 2022)

El "Defensor" del "Pueblo" debe de estar chorreando pensando cómo empurarlos.
Ojalá no haya grandes represalias, mis dies.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Ago 2022)

Esto se acababa si creasen una DB con los datos de los propietarios progres que están a favor de la okupación y la permitiesen en sus viviendas.

Si quieren okupación que sea opcional.


----------



## Mr. Satan (30 Ago 2022)

Pero quien va a echar de menos a una familia gitana y okupa...yo los hecho de comer a los cerdos 
Y borro las pruebas.
Si aparece algún gitano por la zona preguntando a los días o semanas, le dices que no que aquí no es que se ha equivocado de dirección , buenas noches 
Pero grabarlo y compartirlo es un error grave, hay varios delitos ahí, grabados. 10 años de prisión fijo
Allanamiento, secuestro, intimidación etc ojo que algún menor no diga que le agredieron o se hagan algunas heridas auto lesionándose 
La ruina total para esos 3


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> De todos modos, el mejor método es esperar a que estén fuera, entrar entonces, cambiar la cerradura y quedarse al menos uno dentro para impedirles la entrada. Entonces llamar a la policía y denunciar que alguien se te está intentando meter en la casa.



A ver si te crees que los okupas son gilipollas y se van todos a la vez de la casa para que puedas entrar tú a cambiar la cerradura.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> A ver si te crees que los okupas son gilipollas y se van todos a la vez de la casa para que puedas entrar tú a cambiar la cerradura.




Es cuestión de esperar o provocar de algún modo que todos salgan.


----------



## chusto (30 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> He visto a un menor expulsado de mala manera, desfilando, sin apenas estar vestido, y en situación que cualquier fiscal o mediador pericial en su informe calificaría de extrema vulnerabilidad y de un
> atentado gravísimo contra la integridad y seguridad de ese menor de edad.
> 
> 
> ...



En cuanto estara valorada esa casa??

Tiene pinta de ser el tipico casoplon que se compra un paletazo con pasta.


----------



## Tblls (30 Ago 2022)

Si hubiesen llamado a la Policía se les cae el pelo


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Ago 2022)

Y lo agusto que se ha quedado?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ago 2022)

Tenían el morro fino los tíos, buen chaletazo.


----------



## perrosno (30 Ago 2022)

Pues mis dieses si no es un troleo


----------



## CACHICUERNA (30 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Primero alguien tiene que denunciarlos y luego identificarlos.
> No tengo muy claro que ocurra.



Seguramente que la policía ya está en ello, si se presentan en el juzgado para declarar, se ahorran la detención policial.


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Los que dices de "exterminar" a esa gente haria pasar verguerza a nuestros padres fundadores, los REYES CATOLICOS , QEPD
> 
> Edicto de expulsion a los nuevos españoles + gitanada, y asunto resuelto, no hace falta ser tan salvaje como ellos.



Por desgracia, el destierro funcionaba cuando España gobernaba el mundo y el que acogía al desterrado ni te tosía porque los españoles éramos tercios viejos barbudos marrulleros con empaque, alfismo y golden cadenacas (no se rugía en incorporaciones porque el coche de motor llegó más tarde). Era una época donde no nos chuleaba ni nuestra puta madre, nada que ver con la España actual .


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Todos los vecinos deberían prestar auxilio al propietario y ayudar con el desalojo. Y deberían colgarse videos a diario de gente honrada echando de sus propiedades a esos jetas .
> 
> A los presos sólo les hacen caso cuando se amotinan todos a la vez, y España se ha convertido en una gran cárcel para la gente honrada.



Exacto, sólo nos queda la solidaridad vecinal porque institucionalmente estamos solos y vendidos. Hubo una revuelta vecinal en una ciudad o pueblo vasco (no recuerdo el nombre) y los desalojaron rápido porque el pueblo entero se unió y estaban dispuestos a liarla, a quedarse sin dormir o a turnos, cosa que la policía no podría hacer por mucho tiempo, y al final los okupas se fueron. Y en casos así, cuando solidariamente la gente está dispuesta a salir en los telediarios y liarla parda es sólo cuando el político ve el peligro de que se vaya de las manos el tema y entonces sí que dan las órdenes precisas a la policía para desalojar.

Pero insisto, sólo nos salvará esa solidaridad vecinal y tener el coraje de montarla gorda si llega el caso, para salir en todos los telediarios si hace falta. La palabra clave siempre es CORAJE.


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

Filoxeno dijo:


> Dos terceras partes de los comentarios del tuit original o se posicionan con los okupas o están a cinco minutos de hacerlo por la pena que dan los niños. Poco nos pasa.



Twitter siempre fue un estercolero progre, básicamente


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> El "Defensor" del "Pueblo" debe de estar chorreando pensando cómo empurarlos.
> Ojalá no haya grandes represalias, mis dies.



Bueno siempre puede indultarlos el gobierno


----------



## noseyo (30 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece no se debería ni dejar las larvas que llevan


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Ago 2022)

3 gordos desalojado....jajajaa suerte q no se encontraron con 3- 4 gitanos que iban a salir corriendo los gordos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ago 2022)

Soy yo o parece que a los canasteros los han desalojado unos Heredia?


----------



## empepinado (30 Ago 2022)

El niño parece negro, son negros


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Ago 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo, pero olé por sus cojones.



Que caiga el pelo y quien tenga que caer, que sois subnormales y maricas...
ni principios teneis
¿ sabeis lo que son principios ???


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Ago 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Soy yo o parece que a los canasteros los han desalojado unos Heredia?



Parecen Heredias. Al sistema progre esto le puede causar un cortocircuito.


----------



## baifo (30 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Alguien que retira placas de edificios para borrar de la memoria que en el pasado uno construía edificios para familias en lugar de animar a delinquir.


----------



## locodelacolina (30 Ago 2022)

Muy bien hecho. Alguno incluso le dará por prender fuego si casa con los pocos dentro.


----------



## kalvin (30 Ago 2022)

Joder, qué futuro le espera a esos niños criados con ese tipo de educación?
La verdad es que me da una enorme lástima que tengan que tragar involuntariamente con ese tipo de vida debido a la ineptitud de sus padres.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (30 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Hijo de puta...


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (30 Ago 2022)

Se llaman hippie guarris, a ver si tenemos un poco más de decoro.


----------



## Dr Zar (31 Ago 2022)

Yo no hubiera sido tan pacifico,


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (31 Ago 2022)

Estas cosas se hacen sin móviles, con pasamontañas y de noche. Si los denuncian están bien jodidos.


----------



## Raedero (31 Ago 2022)

Me huele mal esto. No digo que me parezca mal el hecho, esto es, ocupan tu casa y entras a echarlos a patadas. En la mayoría de casos no me parece que pueda ser tan fácil.

En el segundo vídeo, al final, el okupa alfa le dice al supuesto propietario "la casa tampoco es tuya, es del banco". Y el otro le cuenta la historia de que lo ha pagado y se va a ir ahí con sus hijos.

¿Habrá una viogen por medio? Sería interesante saber esto.

¿Se puede saber qué cuenta lo ha publicado o si las 15 primeros RT son de alguna línea política definida?

Muy inoportuno el negrito saliendo solo en primer plano......o no.


----------



## SPQR (31 Ago 2022)

Y se graban para que el juez tenga suficientes pruebas para condenarles.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Parecen Heredias. Al sistema progre esto le puede causar un cortocircuito.



Es que puede que lo sean, más que nada porque resulta muy sospechosa la falta de resistencia de los okupas, es como si vieran entrar a los propietarios, vieran que son Heredias y dijeran "buff, hemos ido a meternos en una casa de tanos, estos son colectivo privilegiado para los medios de comunicación, así que aquí no tenemos nada que rascar, mejor nos vamos".


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo hacen publico con un video y los seres de luz gratuita, ganan en los tribunales, les tendran que devolver el chaletazo a los hernianos !!!.




Si, pero imaginate que, mientras tanto, mientras dura el juicio, ahora mismo la vivienda esta claramente sin ocupar (porque la han desocupado ilegalmente) y mientras el juez determina que, deben "restituirsela" va y otra familia (Recordar que ahora la casa esta en estatus legal de desocupada porque los okupas habran denunciado que les han "expulsado" y ya no les dejan vivir ahi) y la ocupa (por ejemplo, su legitimo dueño o alguien de su confianza). Ahora, habria que, hacer un "proceso legal" y judicial para desalojarla y restituir la vivienda del segundo ocupa al primer ocupa.


Si, podria darse el caso de que al ser "morada de los ocupas primeros" la policia podria dictaminar un desalojo "al momento" por ser un delito de ocupacion de una morada, pero si los segundos ocupas ya han establecido ahi su morada, pues podria provocar un galimatias judicial. Porque estos segundos ocupas poder justificar que tienen un contrato legal con los dueños y que llevan ya ahi varios dias viviendo con documentos y cosas a su nombre (y totalmente legal). Ahi ya la policia se lo pensaria para un "desalojo inmediato" y lo dejaria en manos de un juez, y el juez, antes de meter la pata, va a ponerse a examinar todo en detalle (va a pedir documentos a ambas partes, tiempo.... etc). Y probablemente los ocupas "primeros" no esten por la labor de litigar por algo que saben que les van a echar tarde o temprano pudiendose ir a ocupar otro piso.


----------



## España1 (31 Ago 2022)

Pedazo casoplon. Van sin pretensiones los ocupas


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (31 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...



No les harán nada...Hoy desalojan a los simpáticos multiculturales con violencia mañana le dan una paliza al juez o al fiscal.

Desde el PSOE somos fuertes con los débiles, y débiles con los fuertes.


----------



## yixikh (31 Ago 2022)

Fake


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de subasteros que se han quedado una casa de un banco y los okupas unos jetas si lo sabían.


----------



## pandillero (31 Ago 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, pero podrian haber sido un poco más listos. Esperar a que se fueran y entonces entrar y luego impedirles la entrada e invitarles "amablemente" a no volver, estilo desokupa. Así, entrando por la fuerza y con bates en la mano se los van a follar vivos.



¿Donde veis bates? Yo solo veo herramientas.


----------



## jota1971 (31 Ago 2022)

Eso en Barcelona son 3.000 € y mañana tienes la casa Lista, creo que hasta te la limpian y desinfectan.


----------



## napobalo (31 Ago 2022)

Para que le pagamos el sueldo a los policias me pregunto yo, para dar vueltitas con el coche y ligar con el uniforme?

Donde estan los tiempos no tan lejanos en que se desahuciaba a los que no pagaban el alquiler, hipoteca o se metian en casa de alguien , tan dificil es volver a la normalidad?


----------



## Play_91 (31 Ago 2022)

Yo no se los demás pero si en algún momento llego a mi casa y hay alguien dentro primero me lío a ostias y me quedo solo, salen por el balcon. Luego que me denuncien, me la suda.

Luego en el juicio digo al juez que tiene razón y acato lo que me diga.


----------



## Play_91 (31 Ago 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo, pero olé por sus cojones.



A mi se me cae el pelo pero esa gente no se aloja en mi casa. Es su ego contra el mío.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Anda que iban a ocupar un pisito modesto...
> 
> Por otro lado, qué vergüenza de país. Menos mal que la gente empieza a tomarse la justicia por su mano.



Hombre, si son unos verdaderos chorizos irán a a una vivienda con piscina, no van a ir a por un piso cutre.


----------



## trampantojo (31 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Otro hilo con lo mismo?



¿Con qué?


----------



## NXT (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



¿Cómo que contra el okupa no?
Lo primero es echar a esa escoria parásita de tu hogar, luego ya te puedes centrar en los otros parásitos y hacer el activismo político que consideres conveniente.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Así debería ser.



¿Así debería ser? Debería ser la policía, no el dueño y sus amigos jugándose la vida o la cárcel.

Rojos y peperos hijos de la GRANDÍSIMA puta


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Nazi de mierda hijo de puta te voy a reventar a hostias cabrón


----------



## trampantojo (31 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y que ¿Te van a violar?
> No se puede ser tan sumamente cagón.
> 
> Lo primero es hacer inventario y poner la denuncia por robos y destrozos.
> ...



150 pavos ...ponen eso loes bata-puntilla


----------



## Evolucionista (31 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Si a mí me ocupan mi casa yo ocupo la casa del juez que lleva mi caso, lo grabo y lo publico en redes sociales, para que acelere mi caso.


----------



## trampantojo (31 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Inigualable, ésos eran Guardias Civiles.



¿guardia civil?....no lo dirás por la oficial...esos son auténticos ciudadanos velando por la seguridad de sus vecinos....que poco se ve!!


----------



## NormanMan (31 Ago 2022)

todo el mundo debería actuar así o peor.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Allanamiento de morada de libro. Se les va a caer el pelo por grabarlo, además por un cagón o cagona.

Esto traerá cola. 

Lamentable el hilo hasta donde he llegado leyendo. Muy lamentable.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 Ago 2022)

Si no ahorcan al okupa no sirve para nada.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si a mí me ocupan mi casa yo ocupo la casa del juez que lleva mi caso, lo grabo y lo publico en redes sociales, para que acelere mi caso.




De ahí te sacan rápido, en media hora estás fuera.

Pero sí, hay que atacar ahí. Hay que ir siempre a la raiz, politicos y jueces.


----------



## Gothaus (31 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> en cuanto VOX apruebe el derecho a las armas se va a acabar eso de vivir de gratis a costa del trabajo de los demás.
> Padres con hijos ocupando son la escoria y hay que limpiarla.
> 
> Hay que quitarles la patria potestad para empezar.



Bocs no va a aprobar una puta mierda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ago 2022)

Falta saber si de paso son ilegales, en cuyo caso lo ideal sería deportarlos y que ocupen en su país.


----------



## greg_house (31 Ago 2022)

La gran pregunta es. ¿Si no se da solucion a este problema que cada vez es mas grave y se esta generalizando?m ¿Que va a pasar?

-Nuestros jovenes que trabajan y estudian, no tienen derecho a vivienda.
-La gente que trabaja de clase trabajadora y clase media, que son algo mas grandes que el caso anterior, con grandes dificultades para poder tener una vivienda.
-Gente con bajos ingresos, directamete fuera de juego

-En el otro extremo, si delinques, robas, mercadeas con cositas.... Ayudas, casa, pagas, etc....

Este pais es un asco, habria que ejecutar a muchos responsables.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Ago 2022)

esto es como cuando se te mete una cucaracha en casa

son cucas humanas


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Hay que ir contra quien la aprueba y partirle las piernas al ocupa


----------



## galapagano (31 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...





Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo, pero olé por sus cojones.





secuestrado dijo:


> Desgraciadamente a esos los van a empurar bien. Muy triste que en españa haya que llegar a esto.



Y todos los que ibais en la misma linea... bingo. 

A prisión 5 personas por expulsar "por la fuerza" a un matrimonio y sus hijos de su casa en Roquetas

Puta vergüenza de (¿)pais(?).


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Y todos los que ibais en la misma linea... bingo.
> 
> A prisión 5 personas por expulsar "por la fuerza" a un matrimonio y sus hijos de su casa en Roquetas
> 
> Puta vergüenza de (¿)pais(?).




Es un allanamiento de morada (penal) a plena luz del dia sin capuchas ni nada. Y con crios.

Hay que ser monguer.


----------



## Ordel (31 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Me jode que los niños tengan que vivir esa situacion violenta, pero a la larga les ira bien para ver que sus papis estan equivocados, y que hay que hacer las cosas bien.



Eso no son niños, son futuras hienas tironucables.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (31 Ago 2022)

Anda que ocupan pisos pequeños en barrios Marginales
Menuda panda de caraduras


----------



## secuestrado (31 Ago 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Y todos los que ibais en la misma linea... bingo.
> 
> A prisión 5 personas por expulsar "por la fuerza" a un matrimonio y sus hijos de su casa en Roquetas
> 
> Puta vergüenza de (¿)pais(?).



No me extraña pero, no parece el mismo caso que el del video no?


----------



## mateww (31 Ago 2022)

Al final la única solución viable es esa, si vas por las buenas tardarán años en irse y dejarán la casa hecha un vertedero


----------



## Romu (31 Ago 2022)

Toda la acción es chapucera 
Estropean la cerradura cuando está abierta la puerta que va al garaje.
Y lo peor .... se graban y lo difunden...


Curioso el perfil de okupa ..... Esos no están "por necesidad" está de vacaciones por la cara.....Menudos sinvergüenzas .... Tienen dinero para la piscina, para el coche y seguro que tenían hasta una tele de las grandes.


Sinceramente, si la gente se organizase y asesorase mejor .....echarían de las urbanizaciones a este tipo de escoria social.

Dejaron de rollos lacrimógenos de si hay menores delante y otras mierdas que os dicen por la tv ..... este es el ejemplo de parásitos que mantiene el sistema con paguitas ..... La señora que se preña con frecuencia para cobrar ayudas y el maromo vago que va haciendo chapuzas y el negro que seguro que lo tenían medio explotado a cambio de una habitación.

A estos listos alguien les ha dado información para que se metieran en ese chalet y no en otro.


----------



## serolod (31 Ago 2022)

Pues yo creo que gravarlo es un acierto. Queda demostrado que no hay ningun delito de lesiones ni violencia ( en todo caso intimidación)


----------



## Glokta (31 Ago 2022)

Me da mala espina, porque parece que les va a caer un puro a los desocupadores

Un pais donde la propiedad privada no es sagrada es una republica bananera


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Ago 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Si y no. Serán condenados por delito de coacciones, pero la casa vuelve a ser suya.
> No pisarán trena ni nada, entre mil o dosmil pavos, con juicio de conformidad y a correr.
> 
> 
> Desesperados deben estar para llamar a familiares y hacer eso. Un ejemplo a seguir si señor.



Un leve de coacciones, a nada que el Fiscal sea majo les ofrecerá la mínima, que es de un mes de multa. Ponle una cuota normal, de 6€... 

Cada uno pagará una multa de 180€.

Les ha salido bastante bien la jugada.

Lo peor que les puede pasar es que en el juzgado lo quieran llevar como un allanamiento de morada (porque los okupas aseguren que esa era "su casa").

Un 10 para esos valientes. Lo que ellos hacen lo tendría que hacer el Estado.


----------



## Akira. (31 Ago 2022)

felino66 dijo:


>



Y encima tiene que dar explicaciones a los okupas, esto es surrealista.


----------



## sopelmar (31 Ago 2022)

Lo del perro es un truco, lo vi en un programa de okupas en tv mientras este en casa algúna mascota la policía no puede ni lamarcal timbre así el okupa puede salir a la calle sin miedo


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Durante mucho tiempo he pensado eso mismo. Pero el caso es que eso no funciona así. Después de mucho reflexionarlo.
Lo primero es que ese modo de vida no se puede tolerar en la sociedad.
La forma más fácil de resolver un problema complicado es resolver sus partes más pequeñas. Esto es desocupar las viviendas.
La democracia tiene que cambiar de modo que se pueda quitar a un político inmediatamente en cuanto no esté haciendo lo que el pueblo desee. Esto existe en otros países.


----------



## sashimi (31 Ago 2022)

La pena es que lo han grabado. Aún así, han ahorrado buen dinero


----------



## El Tuerto (31 Ago 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> Joder, qué futuro le espera a esos niños criados con ese tipo de educación?
> La verdad es que me da una enorme lástima que tengan que tragar involuntariamente con ese tipo de vida debido a la ineptitud de sus padres.



En los vídeos se ve al menor pululando por ahí como alma en pena sin que ninguno de los adultos se preocupen por él. Quién deja a su hijo pequeño solo ante la entrada de tres desconocidos? Están más preocupados de llevarse el colchón que del niño. Esta escoria curiosamente son máquinas de hacer niños.
Ése chaval ya es irrecuperable para la sociedad.


----------



## V10 5.2 (31 Ago 2022)

Un hilo con este video en forocoches duró como 14 minutos


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo he pensado eso mismo. Pero el caso es que eso no funciona así. Después de mucho reflexionarlo.
> Lo primero es que ese modo de vida no se puede tolerar en la sociedad.
> La forma más fácil de resolver un problema complicado es resolver sus partes más pequeñas. Esto es desocupar las viviendas.
> La democracia tiene que cambiar de modo que se pueda quitar a un político inmediatamente en cuanto no esté haciendo lo que el pueblo desee. Esto existe en otros países.



Es una estrategia en dos pasos:
1. Actuar en lo pequeño como dices y ejemplarizar
2. Pero hay que ir a por el que decide. Además escrachear es democrático que lo dijo la Rata


----------



## Ritalapollera (31 Ago 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Tu si eres escoria.



Me das tu casa SUBNORMAL?

Pues a callar, SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Eso es allanamiento de morada y y usando fuerza e intimidacion

eso tenia entendido con las ocupaciones, no puedes entrar en la casa de los okupas así como así..


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (31 Ago 2022)

Ni siquiera usaron la violencia joder


----------



## Borzaco (31 Ago 2022)

Lo único que queda a los españoles si el estado no te protege es tomarse la justicia por su mano.


----------



## ciudadlibre (31 Ago 2022)

lo que han hecho es pasar al marron a otro remero. lo que uno desokupa, otro remero lo tendra que sufrir


----------



## Autómata (31 Ago 2022)

Corregidme si me equivoco, pero como se suele proceder es negociando con el okupa y pagándole para que se vaya, de eso no se dice nada... ¿eso no es promover esa forma de vida? Encima que viven gratis obtener ingresos pasando de un sitio a otro.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Ago 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> ¿Con qué?








Así se desokupa


Al carrer




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 Ago 2022)

ahí ahí, con buenos palos en la mano

recomendaría algo con más estilo: un fémur o un garrote


----------



## reydmus (31 Ago 2022)

Normal que mueran cruzando el estrecho si les espera una mansion gratis con piscina, sanidad gratis, paguitas y que curre el pringui español


----------



## ratoncitoperez (31 Ago 2022)

casaire dijo:


> A mí lo que me da pena son los niños. Me cago en la puta como pueden procrear semejantes animales ¡¡¡¡.. Que pena de crios y que infancia tan dura les viene , aunque claro , si ven a sus padres delinquiendo pues los niños cuando sean mayores van a ser CARNE DE PRISIÓN.



*CARNE DE PRISIÓN???* esa gente no va a la cárcel en la vida.


----------



## alexforum (31 Ago 2022)

Se ve que ocupan viviendas "humildes", vamos solo querian un techo... 

Vaya vaya, menudo chozote se querian pillar por la patilla... Esos necesitaban espacio para las larvas como Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Es una estrategia en dos pasos:
> 1. Actuar en lo pequeño como dices y ejemplarizar
> 2. Pero hay que ir a por el que decide. Además escrachear es democrático que lo dijo la Rata



Su base de votantes y los parásitos que mantienen con nuestros recursos. Son un ejército. Si no se desmonta el ejército antes de ir a por ellos, habrá que pelear con estos.
Ya se ve que aunque les roben y les maten, lo importante es frenar a la ultraderecha. Aunque lo que llaman ultraderecha sea una izquierda menos de izquierdas que ellos.

De todos modos esa masa sigue las corrientes, eso está visto. Si se crea corriente en otra dirección esa gente se unirá.


----------



## element (31 Ago 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> En los vídeos se ve al menor pululando por ahí como alma en pena sin que ninguno de los adultos se preocupen por él. Quién deja a su hijo pequeño solo ante la entrada de tres desconocidos? Están más preocupados de llevarse el colchón que del niño. Esta escoria curiosamente son máquinas de hacer niños.
> Ése chaval ya es irrecuperable para la sociedad.



Los parásitos e inútiles se reproducen en masa, los que más aportan a la sociedad apenas tienen hijos. Hace tiempo que la humanidad se devanea entre la autoextinción y la involución. Yo particularmente apunto a una involución + caida de la población mundial en algo más del 90% a niveles de la Edad Media (entre 300 y 500 millones). 

A mayor inteligencia, menor actividad sexual:














A mayor inteligencia en el varón, menor atractividad para las mujeres.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Su base de votantes y los parásitos que mantienen con nuestros recursos. Son un ejército. Si no se desmonta el ejército antes de ir a por ellos, habrá que pelear con estos.
> Ya se ve que aunque les roben y les maten, lo importante es frenar a la ultraderecha. Aunque lo que llaman ultraderecha sea una izquierda menos de izquierdas que ellos.
> 
> De todos modos esa masa sigue las corrientes, eso está visto. Si se crea corriente en otra dirección esa gente se unirá.




No he conocido nadie que después de un debate de un par de horas pudiera tirarme abajo la idea de que sólo mediante la violencia bien efocada se solucionan estos problemas.

Casas de jueces y políticos. Como hizo ETA, ir a por la cabeza, los políticos. Mano de santo, se salieron con la suya en nada (Reunificación de presos de Asnar meses después del asesinato de M. Angel Blanco).


----------



## kenny220 (31 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Eso es allanamiento de morada y y usando fuerza e intimidacion
> 
> eso tenia entendido con las ocupaciones, no puedes entrar en la casa de los okupas así como así..



Salvó que los okupas no estén acreditados como moradores. 
Por eso, lo primero que hacen ellos es llamar a la policía para "justificar" Que viven allí. 

Por eso ante okupas, si vas a ir por las bravas, se recomienda no iniciar ninguna actividad ni policial ni judicial.


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Salvó que los okupas no estén acreditados como moradores.
> Por eso, lo primero que hacen ellos es llamar a la policía para "justificar" Que viven allí.
> 
> Por eso ante okupas, si vas a ir por las bravas, se recomienda no iniciar ninguna actividad ni policial ni judicial.



Si medio saben lo que hacen se denuncian ellos mismos.


----------



## Educo Gratis (31 Ago 2022)

Han hecho lo correcto y lo que deberiais hacer todos. ¿Que la absurda ley les castigará? Es igual, hay que seguir haciendo lo justo y lo correcto.


----------



## gromenauer (31 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Eso es allanamiento de morada y y usando fuerza e intimidacion
> 
> eso tenia entendido con las ocupaciones, no puedes entrar en la casa de los okupas así como así..



El okupa no pierde nada al ocupar la casa, creyendo que no va a tener consecuencias, pues esta protegido por la ley. Pero se giran las tornas si el propietario se la sudan las consecuencias de saltarse la ley, ahí si que el okupa puede ver que tiene mucho que perder.

En esa visita, el propietario y alegados solo han gritado y golpeado mobiliario. Visto lo visto, el okupa se lo va a pensar dos veces: Una hipotética segunda visita, será mas contundente, los bates puede acabar golpeándole a él. El okupa también puede pensar que denunciando se les van a quitar a ganas de la segunda visita a los otros, pero si no es así, lo que hará es caldear mas el ambiente y exponerse aun mas a que la cosa no acabe bien.


----------



## ahondador (31 Ago 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Así debería ser aunque se han grabado y lo han difundido, los muy subnormales...




Ya. Subnormales dices.
Y si no hay españoles que den ejemplo por mieditis... ¿ como los españoles van a aprender lo que hay que hacer ?

Lo que tenemos que agradecerles y no insultarles es que hayan tenido los cojones de grabarlo en video porque en España hay muchas desokupaciones pero ESTA ES LA PRIMERA QUE SE GRABA y eso es lo que le da mucho valor

Lastima que no hayas sido capaz de verlo y sigas por la senda de la mayoria de los españoles de que "cada perrico se lama su pijico" y asi, con gente como tu, nos va


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Salvó que los okupas no estén acreditados como moradores.
> *Por eso, lo primero que hacen ellos es llamar a la policía para "justificar" Que viven a*llí.
> 
> *Por eso ante okupas, si vas a ir por las bravas, se recomienda no iniciar ninguna actividad ni policial ni judicial*.



Joder se la saben todas


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Y probablemente los ocupas "primeros" no esten por la labor de litigar por algo que saben que les van a echar tarde o temprano pudiendose ir a ocupar otro piso.



Luego dicen que los juzgados estan saturados y que la justicia es lenta, en tiempos de Franco los ocupas salian en 15 minutos de la propiedad, directos al calabozo y la prision, puto progresismo cainita.


----------



## Fauna iberica (31 Ago 2022)

La noticia más detallada, dice el ocupa que la casa es del banco, será joputa, lo que no se es si el propietario la compro con ocupas ya dentro , me extrañaría, aunque le dice que desde el año pasado era de el, la ocuparon después de comprarla o antes?.
Acojonante de todas maneras.








Se toman la justicia por su propia mano y desalojan a los okupas de su casa en Murcia


Un vídeo que circula por grupos de WhatsApp y redes sociales muestra cómo tres hombres echan a la familia que ha estado habitando su vivienda durante su ausencia




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## Johnny Bravo (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Así debería ser? Debería ser la policía, no el dueño y sus amigos jugándose la vida o la cárcel.
> 
> Rojos y peperos hijos de la GRANDÍSIMA puta



Si mañana ves que van a atracar a alguien e intercedes y evitas el asalto, ¿lo estás haciendo mal porque no eres policía?
Si te han robado la bici y vas a buscarla, ves quien la tiene, ¿no vas a intentar recuperarla? ¿tiene que hacer eso la policía?
Si te meten un guantazo, ¿no lo devuelves y esperas a buscar a un policía?

Que seas un parguelas no implica que el resto de gente lo sea.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ago 2022)

Bravo


----------



## racalmatt (31 Ago 2022)

Una iniciativa estupenda, es más, me parece muy bien que lo hayan grabado, a ver si cunde el ejemplo y se inician reacciones similares a nivel nacional...
Eso sí, la próxima vez si no vas con el pasa montañas, al acabar el acto de desalojo, te metes una botella de vodka para alegar enajenación temporal transitoria.


----------



## ahondador (31 Ago 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Si mañana ves que van a atracar a alguien e intercedes y evitas el asalto, ¿lo estás haciendo mal porque no eres policía?
> Si te han robado la bici y vas a buscarla, ves quien la tiene, ¿no vas a intentar recuperarla? ¿tiene que hacer eso la policía?
> Si te meten un guantazo, ¿no lo devuelves y esperas a buscar a un policía?
> 
> Que seas un parguelas no implica que el resto de gente lo sea.




A los polis les sienta muy mal esto. Enseguida dicen que es ilegal desokupar asi.
Pero los polis no hacen nada, ni comen ni dejan comer. Jamas veras a los polis protestar por esto. Ellos sólo se manifiestan por la equiparacion salarial


----------



## sopelmar (31 Ago 2022)

Que hijos de puta, que gentuza hablo de jueces y políticos que protegen a estas ratas
Estoy viendo el video completo y se ve que hay una piscina azul de esas que montas tu mismo y se ve como la pinchan con los bates con lo que deduzco que el dueño de la casa NO sea el dueño de la piscina porque valen una pasta y no la habría pinchado, osea en murciá no tiene agua ni pa beber y llenan esa piscina de miles de litros para flotar panza arriba y que pague el dueño de la casa


----------



## sopelmar (31 Ago 2022)

Y el video lo graban los vecinos se lo pasan por wh y alguno tiene las pocas luces de hacerlo viral, en vez de entrar todo el barrio y hechar a patadas a estas ratas se ponen hacer video y subirlo para que los okupas tengan pruebas para ganar el juicio


----------



## ahondador (31 Ago 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Si mañana ves que van a atracar a alguien e intercedes y evitas el asalto, ¿lo estás haciendo mal porque no eres policía?
> Si te han robado la bici y vas a buscarla, ves quien la tiene, ¿no vas a intentar recuperarla? ¿tiene que hacer eso la policía?
> Si te meten un guantazo, ¿no lo devuelves y esperas a buscar a un policía?
> 
> Que seas un parguelas no implica que el resto de gente lo sea.




En todo esos ejemplos que comentas la poli no va a mover un dedo. Si vas a denunciarlo la poli o la GC te recriminaran que no hayas llevado cuidado, que no tengas una valla mas alta, que no tengas un sistema de alarma... Sales del puesto o de comisaria haciendote sentir mal, pero lo que es seguro que ellos no moveran un dedo. Lo he vivido varias veces en mis carnes


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Dani Esteve, de Desokupa, ya ha dicho que se cometen ahí varios delitos y que el video va a circular mucho y aparecer por todos lados.

Y ese va a ser el problema, que va a entrar ahi Podemos y demás ralea a denunciar lo que seguramente no denunciarian los okupas por no caldear el ambiente y llevarse un garrotazo.

Los políticos y esa gentuza afín NO se llevan los garrotazos.


----------



## sopelmar (31 Ago 2022)

El de rojo pincha la piscina con el palo


----------



## trancos123 (31 Ago 2022)

Ha salido el dueño en Antena 3, ya le ocuparon una vivienda y tardó 5 años en recuperarla. 
Ha dicho que si le multan se la suda, que más dinero perdió en la anterior ocupación.


----------



## Lobo macho (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay okupacion es porque alguien la aprueba, y hay que ir contra ese alguien, no contra el okupa



Contra el okupa también. Hay que desinfectar el origen de los parásitos pero eliminar también a estos.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ago 2022)

Eso digo yo si yo fuera padre me daría verguenza que mis hijos vieran eso.
Pero hay gente que tiene mucha cara.
En mi ex barrio hubo un bloque donde el tipo no pagaba la comunidad y se jactaba de ello vivían bien y se iban de vacaciones.
Los vecinos no le podían decir nada pq o se ponía agresivo o mandaba a los hijos a pegar a los vecinos.
El muy caradura decía no pago el agua y? 
Me la suda y como me digas algo mis hijos te pegarán una paliza uno de ellos taxista y eran españoles.
Y a día de hoy el taxista se piro pero siguen sin pagar la comunidad la pagan cuando les conviene.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Lo del perro es un truco, lo vi en un programa de okupas en tv mientras este en casa algúna mascota la policía no puede ni lamarcal timbre así el okupa puede salir a la calle sin miedo



Todo eso son bulos. 

Ninguna disposición legal modifica nada en función de si hay mascota o no en el interior del domicilio.

Los okupas se vienen muy arriba creyendo que tienen la Ley de su parte y no es así.

La Ley es simplemente inactiva, insuficiente y pasiva. Tampoco protege a los okupas (más allá de que haya instituciones, como el Ayto. De Barcelona, que sí lo hacen).

Desocupar una casa en la forma en la que se ve en el vídeo tiene consecuencias mínimas o ninguna consecuencia, haya o no mascotas, haya o no niños


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Anda que iban a ocupar un pisito modesto...
> 
> Por otro lado, qué vergüenza de país. Menos mal que la gente empieza a tomarse la justicia por su mano.



es lo que pasa cuando las instituciones trabajan para el enemigo


----------



## debarenbar (31 Ago 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Pero que pongan el final de la historia.. quiero ver a la gitanada desfilando de uno en uno fuera de casa..



Hay un segundo video en comentarios.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Ago 2022)

Aquí la cuestión es si hay niños por medio si los hay date por jodido que no los vas a echar en muchísimo tiempo y por eso se aprovechan los okupas que no son tontos y están muy bien asesorados.
Y esto solo irá en aumento en este país llamado Hispanistan en la Europa del Oeste.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 4motion (31 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ha salido el dueño en Antena 3, ya le ocuparon una vivienda y tardó 5 años en recuperarla.
> Ha dicho que si le multan se la suda, que más dinero perdió en la anterior ocupación.



Ese es el camino mandaloriano.

Tomarse la justicia por su mano.

Organización vecinal, patrullas ciudadanas.

TODO lo que jode AL SISTEMA Y A QUIENES LES AMPARAN Y PROTEGEN. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 Ago 2022)

element dijo:


> Los parásitos e inútiles se reproducen en masa, los que más aportan a la sociedad apenas tienen hijos. Hace tiempo que la humanidad se devanea entre la autoextinción y la involución. Yo particularmente apunto a una involución + caida de la población mundial en algo más del 90% a niveles de la Edad Media (entre 300 y 500 millones).
> 
> A mayor inteligencia, menor actividad sexual:
> 
> ...



La película Idiocracia no es ningún disparate


----------



## PiterWas (31 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> a esos los van a empurar bien



Que sale mas caro? la multa o pagarles luz, agua y desperfectos durante dos años??


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Grande El dueño

Si todo el mundo actuara así..


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

ahora los contratos también pueden ser " verbales " 








Lo que no te han contado del contrato de alquiler verbal


El contrato de alquiler verbal es un contrato legalmente reconocido según el artículo 1547 del Código Civil.




www.forcamabogados.com





de hecho en los medios se refieren " al divorcio " de Shakira y Piqué ...

¡COMO SI HUBIESEN FIRMADO UN CONTRATO DE MATRIMONIO !!!!!


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ago 2022)

Como bien dice Dani (desocupa) esto cada vez va a ir a más en los próximos años.


*El alquiler alcanza máximos: sube un 7,4% en julio con alzas de hasta el 40% en algunas ciudades*

La renta media nacional ha llegado hasta los 11,21 euros/m2 al mes
Ciudades como Gandía y Benidorm alcanzan subidas superiores al 40%












elEconomista.es
30/08/2022 - 9:37


El precio de la vivienda de alquiler continúa subiendo. Tanto, que ha llegado a sus máximos históricos en el mes de *julio, hasta alcanzar los 11,21 euros/m2 de media nacional*. El resultado supone un incremento interanual del 7,4% y del 0,9% en su variación mensual, según los datos del _Índice Inmobiliario Fotocasa. _Es el noveno mes consecutivos de alzas.

"Es un momento que marca un *hito en la evolución de este mercado*. Resultan muy significativas las subidas en algunos puntos calientes de la autonomía valenciana, quien presenta también aumentos sin precedentes, así como de Cataluña, Madrid y Andalucía", explica María Matos, directora de Estudios y Portavoz de Fotocasa. La principal causa que empuja el precio al alza es *la importante reducción de la oferta* y el incremento incesante de la inflación, que influye en las viviendas que salen al mercado.

La radiografía elaborada por el portal inmobiliario desvela que el precio interanual del alquiler ha subido en el 98% de los municipios analizados. *La ciudad de Gandía es la que acumula los mayores incrementos*. Vivir de renta es un 53,2% más caro que hace un año. También son especialmente significativas las subidas que se han experimentado en otras ciudades tradicionalmente turísticas como Benidorm (43,0%), Torrevieja (36,9%), Fuengirola (36,8%), Benalmádena (35,0%), Estepona (34,5%) y Calvià (30,8%). 
Te recomendamos


*Frente a la inflación, revolución en la hostelería*
En cuanto a las comunidades autónomas, los precios han subido en tasa interanual en todas ellas. Además, *seis regiones ha registrado avances de doble dígito*. Se trata de la Comunitat Valenciana (17,5%), Baleares (14,5%), Cantabria (14,0%), Región de Murcia (13,9%), Canarias (12,7%) y Madrid (11,2%). Por detrás de ellas se colocan Castilla y León (9,4%), La Rioja (8,8%), Extremadura (8,6%), Galicia (7,9%), Castilla-La Mancha (7,8%), Navarra (7,8%), Cataluña (7,3%), Andalucía (5,0%), Asturias (3,7%), Aragón (3,4% y País Vasco (2,7%).

Vivir de alquiler también resulta más caro en casi todas las provincias del país, exceptuando Guadalajara. Además, *en tres de ellas los avances fueron superiores al 20%*. Las mayores subidas se han producido en Girona (20,3%), Huelva (20,3%), Málaga (20,2%), Alicante (18,8%), Cuenca (15,8%), Valencia (15,6%), Illes Balears (14,5%), Las Palmas (14,3%), y Cantabria (14,0%). Por detrás se colocan Lugo (13,9%), Murcia (13,9%), Cádiz (12,4%), Badajoz (12,2%), Huesca (11,8%), Madrid (11,2%), Castellón (10,8%), Lleida (10,7%), Tarragona (10,5%), Palencia (10,3%) y Segovia (10,1%).
En cuanto a los precios, hasta *14 provincias han superado los 10,00 euros el metro cuadrado al mes*. Las tres más caras son Barcelona con 15,77 euros/m2 al mes, seguida de Gipuzkoa con 15,52 euros/m2 al mes y Madrid con 15,39 euros/m2 al mes.
*Relacionados*

Así nos afecta el precio del alquiler: compartir piso con 13 personas a los 60 años
El alquiler supera los 2.500 euros en cinco localidades
La rentabilidad del alquiler vuelve a máximos: estas son las ciudades más atractivas para invertir






https://www.eleconomista.es/empleo/noticias/11923454/08/22/Asi-ha-funcionado-hasta-ahora-la-semana-laboral-de-4-dias-comienza-la-primera-gran-prueba-en-Espana.html


----------



## Tagghino (31 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Resultado imprevisible de uno contra cien ???, recuerdas el boxeador aquel que ponia firmes a los seres de luz gratuita en su barrio ???, llego un primo con permiso carcelario y le vacio el cargador de una pistola.



Supe del boxeador pero no del desenlace, tienes link a la noticia?
Jracias de antebraso


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Supe del boxeador pero no del desenlace, tienes link a la noticia?
> Jracias de antebraso



Creo recordar que fue en Cataluña, en el area metropolitana, he mirado un poco en Google y no lo encuentro, si algun forero recuerda algun dato de la noticia que lo diga, hara un par de años, defendia a las mujeres de los hernianos del barrio y no dudaba en soltarles un par de hostias.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (31 Ago 2022)

Burbuja = van a ir a la cárcel, se les va a caer el pelo, SOS RACISMO, Podemos, acabarán en Guantánamo...

Realidad = no pasa absolutamente nada o una multa ridícula.


----------



## Pirro (31 Ago 2022)

Sois unos insensibles. Hay gente que no ve otra salida en la vida que ocupar un chalé de varias plantas con jardín, bañarse en una piscina y conducir un VW Passat.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ha salido el dueño en Antena 3, ya le ocuparon una vivienda y tardó 5 años en recuperarla.
> Ha dicho que si le multan se la suda, que más dinero perdió en la anterior ocupación.





Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Todo eso son bulos.
> 
> Ninguna disposición legal modifica nada en función de si hay mascota o no en el interior del domicilio.
> 
> ...




Todos equivocados. Es penal y les van a crujir.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (31 Ago 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Supe del boxeador pero no del desenlace, tienes link a la noticia?
> Jracias de antebraso



No era boxeador era luchador de grecorromana, tenía problemas con un clan gitano de traficantes, no es lo mismo que desalojar a cuatro piojosos zíngaros a palos.









Así acribilló el clan de los Pistoleros a Edu, el luchador que defendía a mujeres maltratadas


Eduard Colmena fue asesinado a tiros el sábado en Baró de Viver (Sant Andreu, Barcelona) tras rebelarse muchas veces contra un clan que atemorizaba al barrio. Dos agresiones a mujeres fueron los detonantes del enfrentamiento entre Edu y el violento clan. El difunto deja una niña de 2 años. El...




www.elespanol.com


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

Eduard Colmena Cebrià, de 42 años, era padre de una niña de 2
*REPORTAJES ASESINATO*
*Así acribilló el clan de los Pistoleros a Edu, el luchador que defendía a mujeres maltratadas*


Eduard Colmena fue asesinado a tiros el sábado en Baró de Viver (Sant Andreu, Barcelona) tras rebelarse muchas veces contra un clan que atemorizaba al barrio.
Dos agresiones a mujeres fueron los detonantes del enfrentamiento entre Edu y el violento clan. El difunto deja una niña de 2 años. El clan huyó y no hay detenidos.
Los vecinos queman la casa de un presunto asesino en Barcelona
24 diciembre, 2018 21:26GUARDAR

 ASESINATOS
BARCELONA
MOZOS DE ESCUADRA (MOSSOS D'ESQUADRA)

David López Frías  @lopezfrias

*Noticias relacionadas*

¿Pudo salvarse Laura? Aún vivía cuando Bernardo tenía en la puerta a la Guardia Civil
Cataluña, en manos de la mafia: los chinos, como una industria; los dominicanos, en narcopisos
Los Mossos buscan a un marroquí que estaría preparando el ataque en Las Ramblas en Navidad
No fue una pelea entre clanes rivales. No fue un ajuste de cuentas por temas de narcotráfico. No hubo un móvil económico. El asesinato de un hombre el sábado por la noche en Baró de Viver (Sant Andreu, Barcelona) es la historia de un clan gitano que tenía atemorizado a un barrio entero. Les llaman ‘Los Pistoleros’, por su facilidad para sacar armas de fuego. Una familia dedicada al narcotráfico que, además de haber amdedrentado y golpeado a medio vecindario durante años, tenía una especial *querencia por agredir a las mujeres.* Pero había un vecino que no nunca agachó la cabeza: *Eduardo Colmena Cebrià*, un exluchador de grecorromana que salió en defensa de las víctimas cada vez que vio algún abuso. "El clan no pudo soportar que un payo les plantase cara; por eso le decían 'El Payo Loco", cuentan desde el entorno del fallecido. Por eso han ido detrás de Edu durante 4 años. Por eso lo mataron a sangre fría antes de Navidad.

La casa de Los Pistoleros en llamas. EL ESPAÑOL

Eduard Colmena Cebrià, *de 42 años y padre de una niña de 2*, recibió cuatro tiros la tarde del sábado mientras paseaba a sus perros en el parque de su barrio. Los del ‘Clan de los Pistoleros’ llevaban todo el día buscándolo para matarlo. De hecho, cuentan los vecinos que la mitad del clan, los niños y los mayores, ya huyeron la noche de antes del barrio porque sabían que el sábado la iban a liar fuerte. 

El desencadenante del suceso fue una pelea el viernes por la tarde. Uno de los miembros de Los Pistoleros había agredido a una mujer del barrio. No era la primera vez que lo hacían. Y no era la primera vez que Eduard Colmena se enfrentaba con los agresores por ese motivo. “Edu pilló al agresor dentro de un bar, lo agarró del cuello, lo tumbó y le dijo que no volviese a pegarle”, cuenta Ángel, padre del asesinado. Esa tarde *le pusieron la cruz definitiva a Edu.*

*Historia de un desencuentro*
Ese fue el último enfrentamiento directo entre Edu y un miembro del clan. Pero la historia de desencuentros arranca mucho antes, poco después de que las gruas tirasen el asentamiento chabolista de Can Tunis. El auténtico supermercado de la droga de Barcelona hasta 2004. Fue ese año cuando lo desmantelaron y *las familias fueron realojadas* en distintos puntos de Barcelona. 





Eduard Colmena fue asesinado de cuatro disparos en du barrio, Baró de Viver
*Una de las más conflictivas*, tras dar varios bandazos por la ciudad, acabó realojada hace cinco años en un piso del barrio de Baró de Viver. Tal y como llegaron empezaron a amedrentar a los vecinos. “Vendían heroína y cocaína. Son muy peligrosos. Les decíamos el 'Clan de los Pistoleros' porque siempre iban armados. Siempre buscando pelea. Se ponían a disparar por la calle en mitad de la noche, gritando “Ha llegado el Patriarca” o “Aquí mandamos nosotros” y les daba igual quién hubiese cerca. Pero claro, como este barrio está abandonado por la policía, podían campar a sus anchas”, cuenta un amigo íntimo del fallecido.
*Los demonios que llegaron desde Can Tunis*
Los Pistoleros *sembraron el pánico* desde su llegada. Se emborrachaban en los bares y los destrozaban. Atracaban a los propios vecinos, amenazaban hasta a sus conocidos y *agredían sin venir a cuento.* “Una vez, uno de los miembros del clan le pegó una patada a un par de perros. El dueño de los animales se enzarzó con él y le devolvió las patadas. El Pistolero contestó marchándose a casa y agarrando la su arma. Volvió al parque y obligó al chaval, a punta de pistola, a arrodillarse para pedir perdón. Todo eso delante de los niños que salían del colegio”; cuenta otro vecino de la calle Clariana. 





Ángel Colmena, padre del fallecido DLF
Ante un barrio amenazado, *una enorme figura emergía para plantar cara:* Edu Colmena fue deportista de élite. Campeón de Cataluña de lucha, había sido entrenador deportivo y había trabajado en la construcción. Un portento físico que no bebía, no se drogaba y, sobre todo, no se achantaba. 
*El incidente del garrote*
El primer conflicto entre Edu y el clan tuvo lugar hace cuatro años. Todo vino porque “El Patriarca”, el mayor de los miembros de esa conflictiva familia, le había pegado con el bastón a una mujer que iba con sus dos niñas por la calle. “Lo hacía mucho. Es un ‘mala follá’. Siempre va con malos modales por la vida. Se enganchó con aquella mujer y le pegó bastonazos a ella y a las crías. A* ellos les da igual pegarle a las mujeres*”, cuenta un familiar del asesinado. 
Edu se enteró, se fue para el Patriarca, lo derribó y lo sometió con una llave. Luego agarró el bastón y lo rompió en su rodilla. “Ese fue el principio de todo. *El incidente del garrote*”, recuerda Ángel, padre del fallecido. 





Los bomberos intentan sofocar el segundo incendio en la casa de los Pistoleros DLF
Desde entonces han sido varios los intentos de asesinato que ha evitado Edu: “No soportaban que un payo les plantase cara. *Le llamaban ‘El Payo Loco’* porque era el único del barrio que no bajaba la cabeza. Le pusieron la cruz y fueron a por él. Una vez incluso *le vinieron a buscar con una katana*, pero como mi hermano era más fuerte y sabía moverse, lo acabó desarmando”, cuenta Xenia, hermana del difunto. 
Edu se acabó convirtiendo en el protector de los vecinos. “Cuando había tenido alguna movida con ellos por defender a alguien, los Mossos venían después a felicitarle, a darle palmaditas en la espalda y a decirle “Bien, Edu, bien”. Pero no tenían cojones ellos de entrar y cortar el problema. Los cojones los tenía que echar mi primo”, cuenta Jordi, familiar del fallecido. 
*Pedro sale de la cárcel*
Pero la violencia del clan era tal, que Edu acabó denunciando. Un juez impuso a los miembros de la familia una orden de alejamiento. “La orden caducó hace poco, casi coincidiendo con la salida de la cárcel de Pedro, uno de los miembros del clan que estaba dentro pagando otro crimen”, cuentan desde el entorno de Eduard. 
Se refieren a Pedro Santiago Muñoz, de 40 años. Es uno de los miembros más peligrosos del clan. “Un tío al que ya le da igual todo porque se ha pasado un montón de tiempo en la cárcel y ha salido con una enfermedad terminal. Cualquier día se muere”, explican vecinos de Baró de Viver. La salida de Pedro de la cárcel y la expiración de la orden de alejamiento hizo que en el clan se envalentonasen y volviesen a por el ‘Payo Loco’, al que tenían cruzado desde hace tanto tiempo. *Sabían exactamente dónde atacarle.*
*Los Pistoleros agreden a otra mujer*
Así llegamos al episodio del viernes por la tarde. La última agresión del clan en el barrio. Fue a otra mujer llamada Lidia y conocida del fallecido. Edu montó en cólera cuando se enteró de que le habían pegado a su amiga y se fue a por el presunto agresor. Lo encontró en un bar. Como siempre, lo marcó. Aunque podría haberlo destrozado, *se limitó a agarrarlo del cuello y someterlo en el suelo.* Y advertirle de que no lo hiciese más.
Esta fue la afrenta definitiva. El viernes por la noche huyó medio clan de Los Pistoleros del barrio, porque sabían que al día siguiente se iban a buscar problemas. La otra mitad se quedó buscando a Edu, que se lo olió. Recibió llamadas de algunos familiares, que le advirtieron de que iban a por él. Por ese motivo, Edu no salió en todo el sábado de casa. Los miembros del clan estaban apostados en diferentes partes de la calle. Las mujeres ‘dando el agua’ (avisando si lo veían). Los hombres, preparados para atacar.





Una pintada en memoria de Edu
Edu llamó a los Mossos. “Vino una patrulla por la mañana, se quedaron un rato y luego se largaron. Sabían la que se podía liar, pero se largaron como hacen siempre. Entre que ahora sólo están disponibles para los temas del Procés, y que no quieren meterse en follones con los gitanos, *nos dejaron solos.* Si hubiesen mantenido a una patrulla dando vueltas por el barrio, con ánimo disuasorio, no se hubieran atrevido a hacer lo que hicieron”, cree la familia de Edu.
Ya por la noche, Eduard tuvo que salir a la calle para pasear a las los perros. Y allí, en el parque de Baró de Viver, en el mismo sitio donde él decía que quería que echasen sus cenizas cuando muriese, le pegaron dos tiros. *Dos disparos que no fueron suficientes para tumbarlo.* “Con sus dos tiros pegados, Edu se revolvió y consiguió agarrar el arma. Durante el forcejeo, el asesino consiguió pegar un tercer tiro que fue el que derribó a Edu. Cuando lo tuvo en el suelo, lo remató de otro disparo y huyó”. 
*Venganza popular*
Tras matar a Edu, el resto del clan huyó del barrio. Todavía no hay detenidos. En Baró de Viver sostienen que el autor de los disparos fue Pedro. Y la indignación por el crimen fue tal, que una turba de vecinos *se plantó en la casa de los Pistoleros y le pegó fuego.* Sucedió el domingo por la mañana y volvió a pasar el lunes a mediodía. El barrio clama venganza. Han estado demasiados años atemorizados y han pagado ese silencio con una muerte. 
La familia de Eduard está destrozada. “Tiene una niña de 2 años que pregunta por él”, lamenta Xenia, su hermana, que también se queja “de que todavía no hemos podido enterrar a mi hermano. Ni siquiera hemos podido ver el cuerpo, No sabemos cómo va a acabar esto” lamenta.
El barrio *sigue ciego de ira*, pero ya se ha perdido el miedo. Dos incendios y varias pintadas lo atestiguan. Protestan por la falta de vigilancia policial: "Hay gente que ha tenido que cerrar sus negocios porque esta gentuza campa por aquí a sus anchas. Aquí no viene la policía. Tenemos una comisaría de Mossos a dos kilómetros y tardaron 40 minutos en venir. No hay derecho". Y todos piensan en el día en que algún miembro de ese violento clan, con el tiempo, se vuelva a dejar caer por Baró de Viver: “La gente ya se ha hartado. Son muchos años de abusos. Si vuelven, esto va a ser una guerra”.
*[Más información: Los vecinos queman la casa de un presunto asesino en Barcelona]*
*SIGUE LOS TEMAS QUE TE INTERESAN*
ASESINATOS


BARCELONA


MOZOS DE ESCUADRA (MOSSOS D'ESQUADRA)


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (31 Ago 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> Muy bien hecho. Alguno incluso le dará por prender fuego si casa con los pocos dentro.



De que crees que son tantos incendios de viviendas? Ultimamente es una plaga.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Su base de votantes y los parásitos que mantienen con nuestros recursos. Son un ejército. Si no se desmonta el ejército antes de ir a por ellos, habrá que pelear con estos.
> Ya se ve que aunque les roben y les maten, lo importante es frenar a la ultraderecha. Aunque lo que llaman ultraderecha sea una izquierda menos de izquierdas que ellos.
> 
> De todos modos esa masa sigue las corrientes, eso está visto. Si se crea corriente en otra dirección esa gente se unirá.




Los corrillos de chusma o los politicos son muy valientes por el número y su previsible paliza al indefenso o por su casa aislada y seguridad. 

Pero tienen en común lo mismo: en el corrillo si te da tiempo a reventar rapidamente al primero que te viene, de los otros 5-6 o 7 que hay como mucho te viene otro../ el resto acojonados…si consigues reventar al segundo, los restantes o corren o te la chupan. Y con el politico es lo mismo… como vea que la turba esta llamando al timbre de casa, te firma lo que sea… hasta que vuelva la decencia 

Pero están tranquilos todos, porque la mayoria callamos y traganos


----------



## Gorrión (31 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eduard Colmena Cebrià, de 42 años, era padre de una niña de 2
> *REPORTAJES ASESINATO*
> *Así acribilló el clan de los Pistoleros a Edu, el luchador que defendía a mujeres maltratadas*
> 
> ...



Estos son los que defiende VOX, el partido no rojo.

@luisgarciaredondo


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Todos equivocados. Es penal y les van a crujir.




Efectivamete, podria acabar en la carcel. Pero sera probablemente una pena de dps años o inferior a dos años y por lo que, de no tener antecedentes, no la pisaria. Por lo que esta usando el comodin del "queda libre de la carcel".


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (31 Ago 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sois unos insensibles. Hay gente que no ve otra salida en la vida que ocupar un chalé de varias plantas con jardín, bañarse en una piscina y conducir un VW Passat.



Es un volvo no?


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

Los "ocupas" tienen dos opciones, ir a la policia y denunciar un allanamiento de morada, pero tendrian que demostrar/justificar que viven ahi, cosa que no es facil. Algunos ocupas incluso nada mas ocupar un piso, llaman a la policia para "testimoniar ante la policia" que estan ahi viviendo de forma ocupa, asi la policia tiene constancia de que esa ya es su morada (porque la policia por cada "llamada que reciben hacen un informe por escrito").

Pero sospecho que, si es un pueblo pequeño y la policia son conocidos y ya se conocen, ni se pase cuando les llamen y se hagan los suecos, para poder decir que ellos no saben si ahi vivia gente, para que asi los ocupas tengan que "demostrar" de alguna manera que viven ahi con algun documento (Que o no tienen o tendran uno de dudosa legalidad que tufa a falso).

Por lo que ya ahi, la policia, no se la va a a jugar y le pasara el marron al juez. Y el juez va a tomarse su tiempo, pedir documentacion tanto a los ocupas como a los dueños legitimos que evidentemente se pondran a vivir ahi de ipsofacto de forma legal, estudiarla... y eso llevara tiempo y posiblemente los ocupas no lo tengan tan facil.


----------



## secuestrado (31 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que sale mas caro? la multa o pagarles luz, agua y desperfectos durante dos años??



Ni puta idea


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que sale mas caro? la multa o pagarles luz, agua y desperfectos durante dos años??




Pues viendo el pedazo piso con piscina.... yo lo tengo claro.
Seguro que son capaces de poner la calefaccion a topa con todas las ventanas abiertas durante todo el invierno. Y con e aire acondicionado, lo mismo.


----------



## pocoyo82 (31 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eso digo yo si yo fuera padre me daría verguenza que mis hijos vieran eso.
> Pero hay gente que tiene mucha cara.
> En mi ex barrio hubo un bloque donde el tipo no pagaba la comunidad y se jactaba de ello vivían bien y se iban de vacaciones.
> Los vecinos no le podían decir nada pq o se ponía agresivo o mandaba a los hijos a pegar a los vecinos.
> ...




Cambiarian más bombones que días tiene el mes si es mi caso


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Estos son los que defiende VOX, el partido no rojo.
> 
> @luisgarciaredondo



No creas que VoX solo defiende a los gitanos, VoX es un partido patriota, que incluso defiende a los malos catalanes.











*Contra la corrupcion sistemica del PPSOHEZ, solo esta VoX.*


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ago 2022)

En un país de votantes psicópatas como es este, por mucho que algunos digamos que han hecho lo que tienen que hacer y poco me parece además....se sale con la suya el psicópata, malvado y parásito. Hay que emigrar, el voto es mayoritario para esta escoria.


----------



## morethanafeeling (31 Ago 2022)

Ojalá me equivoque pero creo que a estos les darán un escarmiento ejemplar para que el resto del populacho tome nota.

Al sistema no le gusta la gente que soluciona los problemas ella misma, por mucha razón que tenga, ni mucho menos que cunda el ejemplo. Quieren una masa dócil y aborregada, que acepte cualquier tipo de tropelía por temor a las represalias disfrazadas de leyes.


----------



## François (31 Ago 2022)

'Espejo público' habla con Víctor, un hombre que expulsó a los okupas de su casa: "Si tiene que llorar alguien, que sea el okupa, no el propietario"


Llegar de vacaciones y descubrir que no puedes acceder a tu vivienda es uno de los miedos más comunes, actualmente, en nuestra sociedad. Esto es lo que le ocurrió a Víctor el pasado domingo por la tarde cuando regresó a su casa, en Murcia.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pronto en la Sexta, la Cuatro y poco más tarde en los juzgados, y más con menores. Si ya cortar la electricidad se considera coacciones imagínate forzar la puerta y amenazarles con un bate.
> 
> Me temo que el desocupador tiene mucho más que perder que el desocupado.



Y encima lo graban y lo publican.. pero bueno se ve que el dueño ya se la suda todo

Se escucha decir al okupa q iba a llamar a.alguien?? La.policia?

Y le responden que llame a quien quiera


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Y encima Los okupas parece que tienen un buen coche


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ago 2022)

Deberían investigar si los niños son realmente de esa pareja. ¿Un hombre y una mujer blancos (la tipa además rubia) con dos niños negros como el carbón? Huelo a tráfico de niños para poder robar casas, usándolos a ellos de excusa.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

François dijo:


> 'Espejo público' habla con Víctor, un hombre que expulsó a los okupas de su casa: "Si tiene que llorar alguien, que sea el okupa, no el propietario"
> 
> 
> Llegar de vacaciones y descubrir que no puedes acceder a tu vivienda es uno de los miedos más comunes, actualmente, en nuestra sociedad. Esto es lo que le ocurrió a Víctor el pasado domingo por la tarde cuando regresó a su casa, en Murcia.
> ...



En el segundo video se ve el.coche de los okupas


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Todos equivocados. Es penal y les van a crujir.



¿Y qué, que sea penal?

El delito de ocupación (usurpación de bienes inmuebles) también es penal y es un delito leve castigado con pena de multa, adaptable a las circunstancias económicas del culpable.

De hecho el proceso penal es mucho más garantista que el civil.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

*Si tiene que llorar alguien, que sea el okupa y no el propietario".*

Schuster seal of approval


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Joder si es un BMW lo q tienen los okupas


----------



## Tblls (31 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Algo no aparece o falla en ese vídeo porque si los ocupas llaman a la policía la desocupación se acaba


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Algo no aparece o falla en ese vídeo porque si los ocupas llaman a la policía la desocupación se acaba



Cuando dice de llamar a alguien el okupa,el dueño (el que viste camiseta roja) le.mete un par de ostias con el bate a la piscina haciéndola agujeros...

Y se escucha, "vale vale..."


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Y qué, que sea penal?
> 
> El delito de ocupación (usurpación de bienes inmuebles) también es penal y es un delito leve castigado con pena de multa, adaptable a las circunstancias económicas del culpable.
> 
> De hecho el proceso penal es mucho más garantista que el civil.



La usurpación no es el allanamiento de morada. Cuidado con lo que lees por Internet.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (31 Ago 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Algo no aparece o falla en ese vídeo porque si los ocupas llaman a la policía la desocupación se acaba



Cuando tienes un tío con un palo a 20 cm llama tú a la policía que te puede dar la de tu vida.


----------



## Tblls (31 Ago 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Cuando tienes un tío con un palo a 20 cm llama tú a la policía que te puede dar la de tu vida.



Cuando se escuchan golpes en la puerta y luego abren la entrada del parking y ves a tres tipos con palos es tan fácil como coger tu móvil encerrarte en un lavabo y llamar a la policía.
Creo que la suerte que tuvieron es que había en muchos niños y no querían que fuese a mayores


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Estos son los que defiende VOX, el partido no rojo.
> 
> @luisgarciaredondo



VOX es pro rojos y pro Israel. Osea, rojo al cuadrado.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (31 Ago 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Cuando se escuchan golpes en la puerta y luego abren la entrada del parking y ves a tres tipos con palos es tan fácil como coger tu móvil encerrarte en un lavabo y llamar a la policía.
> Creo que la suerte que tuvieron es que había en muchos niños y no querían que fuese a mayores



Lo primero es que para cuando llegue la policía han tirado la puerta del lavabo abajo y han molido a palos al ocupa y lo segundo que si llega la policía solo va actuar en caso de delito flagrante, si las dos partes dicen que hay un allanamiento de morada y que es su casa ¿a quién va a hacer caso la policía? Los ocupas están vendidos legalmente si los propietarios deciden actuar, por eso los rojos de mierda odian Desokupa.

Burbuja es forocobardía y foroexcusas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 Ago 2022)

Este tío ha demostrado que no pasa nada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Lo primero es que para cuando llegue la policía han tirado la puerta del lavabo abajo y han molido a palos al ocupa y lo segundo que si llega la policía solo va actuar en caso de delito flagrante, si las dos partes dicen que hay un allanamiento de morada y que es su casa ¿a quién va a hacer caso la policía? Los ocupas están vendidos legalmente si los propietarios deciden actuar, por eso los rojos de mierda odian Desokupa.
> 
> Burbuja es forocobardía y foroexcusas.



Para cuando llegue la poli .... 10 horas después


----------



## pyn (31 Ago 2022)

Son los mismos?









La Guardia Civil detiene a cinco personas en Roquetas por entrar en una vivienda con toda la familia en casa - Almeria Noticias | Tu periódico online


En una reciente actuación desarrollada por personal de la Guardia Civil de la Comandancia de Almería, se detienen en Roquetas de




www.almerianoticias.es


----------



## HOOOR (31 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Me das tu casa SUBNORMAL?
> 
> Pues a callar, SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



De donde salen tanto mongovoxeros hoy? Si hubieras leído mi primer mensaje verías que he puesto que ya les va bien a los niños aprender lo bueno y lo malo aunque sea algo fuerte para ellos ver cómo le pegan un rapapolvo a sus papis en sus narices. Pero claro como no pido que mueran lapidados soy un hijoputa rojuno. A cargar a la vía retrasado...


----------



## ¿Qué? (31 Ago 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo, pero olé por sus cojones.









No se yo...


----------



## Demi Grante (31 Ago 2022)

pyn dijo:


> Son los mismos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que no, porque lo del vídeo es en Murcia.

Ojito a lo que dice la noticia:
"Las diligencias instruidas junto con los detenidos se ponen a disposición del Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Nº. 1 de Roquetas de Mar (Almería) que decreta el inmediato ingreso en prisión de todos los autores."

Al negro que le metió 3 puñaladas al otro en Barcelona salió al día siguiente del calabozo. A los que recuperan su casa, a la cárcel.

Aunque los inquilinos tuvieran un supuesto contrato de alquiler vigente, el dueño tiene las escrituras de la casa. No entiendo cómo la justicia es tan rápida en casos así para determinar quién tiene la razón.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La usurpación no es el allanamiento de morada. Cuidado con lo que lees por Internet.



No lo he leído en Internet, sino en el código penal.

Para que exista allanamiento, primero tiene que haber morada, y sobre todo dolo de allanar.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No lo he leído en Internet, sino en el código penal.
> 
> Para que exista allanamiento, primero tiene que haber morada, y sobre todo dolo de allanar.




Una segunda vivienda, una caravana y hasta un coche son (o el coche puede ser) morada. El dolo de allanar es simplemente signos de entrada por la fuerza, con violencia. Una simple cerradura o cristal roto.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (31 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eduard Colmena Cebrià, de 42 años, era padre de una niña de 2
> *REPORTAJES ASESINATO*
> *Así acribilló el clan de los Pistoleros a Edu, el luchador que defendía a mujeres maltratadas*
> 
> ...



Los realojamientos.....


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Lo primero es que para cuando llegue la policía han tirado la puerta del lavabo abajo y han molido a palos al ocupa y lo segundo que si llega la policía solo va actuar en caso de delito flagrante, si las dos partes dicen que hay un allanamiento de morada y que es su casa ¿a quién va a hacer caso la policía? Los ocupas están vendidos legalmente si los propietarios deciden actuar, por eso los rojos de mierda odian Desokupa.
> 
> Burbuja es forocobardía y foroexcusas.




Exactamente, si se presenta la policia y ve a dos grupos de personas que dicen que esa es su "morada" a quien van a creer? Muy probablemente al legitimo dueño que tendra papeles "legales" sobre la casa y los ocupas, con suerte, tendran un papel mas falso que un duro de madera con un contrato ficticio (en donde se vera claramente que el arrendador no es el dueño, ahi presente). 
Mientras que el dueño tendra papeles en regla de sobra para demostrar que es su vivienda y hasta incluso, antes de irrumpir ahi, ya se habra empadronado en su propia casa y tendra puesto en el DNI que vive ahi.



Pero dejo otra reflexion de lo mierda que es la ley en este pais. Es mas rentable, que ante un delito (ocupacion) es mas conveniente cometer otro delito (y asumir sus consecuencias) para revertir la situacion y restablecer el orden y la ley, que optar a confiar en la justicia.
Y esto es porque la ocupacion de propiedad privada es un delito leve en este pais y sale gratis o casi gratis, a diferente de otros paises mas serios. Y esto es asi, gracias a que nos gobiernan perroflautas cuyo nicho de votantes son precisamente los ocupas.

Y diran eso de "si ocumpamos pisos de bancos ñiñiñiñi" pero cuando ocupan un piso de una propietario particular, muy muy probablemente le estan jodiendo la vida y arruinandolos de por vida (por el hecho que ese usuario necesita el dinero del alquiler de ese piso para subsistir y por el coste elevado de abogados y procedimientos judiciales durante meses o años para recuperar la vivienda mas despues reparar los destrozos ocasionados y tener que pagarle los suministros al ocupa). A un particular le ocupan un piso y lo arruinan de por vida. 

Y esto, no debiera ser un delito leve, tendria que ser UN DELITO GRAVE y penado de cojones y con contundencia, especialmente cuando es a un particular.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Ago 2022)

Pero…









Víctor se acojona y pide perdón a los okupas por haberlos echado de su casa (la del mismo Víctor, se sobrentiende)


h t t p s://elcaso.elnacional.cat/es/noticias/ Víctor, el propietario que ha echado de su casa a unos okupas: "Tengo que pedir perdón. Lo hice por impulso" ALBA GIBERT Barcelona Foto: Redes sociales 31/08/2022 18:20 Actualizado 31/08/2022 18:20 2 minutos Víctor es el hombre que, con la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Lo primero es que para cuando llegue la policía han tirado la puerta del lavabo abajo y han molido a palos al ocupa y lo segundo que si llega la policía solo va actuar en caso de delito flagrante, si las dos partes dicen que hay un allanamiento de morada y que es su casa ¿a quién va a hacer caso la policía? Los ocupas están vendidos legalmente si los propietarios deciden actuar, por eso los rojos de mierda odian Desokupa.
> 
> Burbuja es forocobardía y foroexcusas.



De hecho ya se ha dicho muchas veces que la forma de actuar es reventar la puerta y una vez dentro llamar a la policia diciendo que han entrado en tu casa. Una vez lleguen tan sencillo como ver quienes son los dueños.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabe que los ocupas han ido ya a servicios sociales y que les han puesto abogados que pagamos todos para recuperar "su" casa.


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

Pues ahora hace un rato, en La Cuatro, han entrevistado al Victor ese y se la pela. Que ha dicho que ha hecho lo que ha hecho porque le sale mas a cuenta eso que dejarse una pasta en abogados y esperar meses o años. Y que no tiene constancia, hasta ahora, de que el ocupa haya denunciado nada. Y si lo hace, pues que denuncie y que se veran en los juzgados.

Eso de que Victor tiene miedo, la ha contextualizado el periodista, en ningun momento en el articulo el ha dicho que tiene miedo (y en la tele tampoco ha dicho que tenga miedo). Que lo que tenga que venir, si denuncian, que venga.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (31 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sabe que los ocupas han ido ya a servicios sociales y que les han puesto abogados que pagamos todos para recuperar "su" casa.



Al delincuente justicia gratuita, el honrado tiene que sufragar su defensa y la del delincuente para recuperar su propiedad. Esto sólo es posible en una sociedad con leyes redactadas y aprobadas por ladrones.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Una segunda vivienda, una caravana y hasta un coche son (o el coche puede ser) morada. El dolo de allanar es simplemente signos de entrada por la fuerza, con violencia. Una simple cerradura o cristal roto.



Y también una cabaña, un camarote de una embarcación o la habitación de un hotel. Pero no lo son siempre, sólo pueden serlo.

En casos como el del vídeo hay que probar que efectivamente el lugar donde se ha entrado es una morada, algo que no se puede dar por hecho (como no lo dieron por hecho los ocupas que entraron en primer lugar).

El dolo de allanar tiene que abarcar la conciencia de que se está allanando una morada (y no otra cosa). Si no se tiene conocimiento, ni siquiera de forma eventual, de que se está penetrando en una morada, la conducta es impune porque no existe un allanamiento de morada imprudente.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (31 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Lo primero es que para cuando llegue la policía han tirado la puerta del lavabo abajo y han molido a palos al ocupa y lo segundo que si llega la policía solo va actuar en caso de delito flagrante, si las dos partes dicen que hay un allanamiento de morada y que es su casa ¿a quién va a hacer caso la policía? Los ocupas están vendidos legalmente si los propietarios deciden actuar, por eso los rojos de mierda odian Desokupa.
> 
> Burbuja es forocobardía y foroexcusas.



Sí correcto lo que ha sido una cagada es grabarlo, pero vamos una cosa os digo si llegan a ser amegos armados quizás hay muertos y todo y en España eso es carcel, eso suponiendo que no te matan a ti.


Desde luego es lamentable que tengan que ir con palos como si estuvieran en el medievo teniendo policías coño.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Y también una cabaña, un camarote de una embarcación o la habitación de un hotel. Pero no lo son siempre, sólo pueden serlo.
> 
> En casos como el del vídeo hay que probar que efectivamente el lugar donde se ha entrado es una morada, algo que no se puede dar por hecho (como no lo dieron por hecho los ocupas que entraron en primer lugar).
> 
> El dolo de allanar tiene que abarcar la conciencia de que se está allanando una morada (y no otra cosa). Si no se tiene conocimiento, ni siquiera de forma eventual, de que se está penetrando en una morada, la conducta es impune porque no existe un allanamiento de morada imprudente.




Basta con tener objetos personales dentro para que sea una morada, asi que d'ejate de rollos.

En cuanto al dolo, lo que afirmas de que debe haber concienca, por supuesto, nos ha jodido si entras en una casa en la que no sabes lo que hay dentro. Conducta impune mis cojones morenos, leguleyo. Mis cojones morenos (se os ve el plumero de muy lejos, os agarrais a tonterias legales in extremis)


----------



## Können (31 Ago 2022)

Yo la verdad que hubiese echado aceite y llenado el suelo de chinchetas, intentando que saliesen corriendo. 
Menudas risas.


----------



## La biografia (10 Nov 2022)

Este comentario no importa pero yo os digo que por muy pobre que yo fuera, no se me ocurriría nunca ocupar una vivienda ajena.


----------



## La biografia (10 Nov 2022)

También podrían haber dicho que eran unos que habían entrado a robar a la casa y que se los habían encontrado ahí, robando y si hubieran dado unos palitos pues....


----------

